# Political correctness



## Big Black Dog

I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.


----------



## Oddball

Passive-aggressive censorship.


----------



## syrenn

where in the world do people think they have the right to
gasp

not be offended?

Get a life and grow up. I am sick to death of political correctness.


----------



## The T

Count Dracula said:


> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes". I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade. It's truly defines it. It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings. I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.


 
Challange MET. Call things for what they are. *IF Someone's wittle _feewings_ gets hurt? *SO WHAT*?

Life is hard enough without _sugarcoating it._ Things are what they ARE. PC is _DECIET of the Hightest order..._And a way for *Cowards* to get away with horseshit.


----------



## dilloduck

The T said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes". I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade. It's truly defines it. It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings. I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challange MET. Call things for what they are. *IF Someone's wittle _feewings_ gets hurt? *SO WHAT*?
> 
> Life is hard enough without _sugarcoating it._ Things are what they ARE. PC is _DECIET of the Hightest order..._And a way for *Cowards* to get away with horseshit.
Click to expand...


We can thank shitty application of civil rights laws for PC.


----------



## boedicca

Political correctness is a method to instill group think and make people fear speaking out.  It's one of the bigger soft threats to our liberty.


----------



## Lumpy 1

I have a hard time keeping up with it..

Is it African Americans or Blacks.. or something else

Is it illegal aliens or undocumented workers or migrants or something else

Is it terrorists or disgruntled Muslims or something else

Is it white guy or honky, redneck, cracker, etc.. 

The government could at least come up with a monthly list on the freedoms of speech they feel should be taken away..

Dammit I'm confused...


----------



## syrenn

in terms of "names" for people or groups. Could they just make up their fucking minds what they want to be called and stick with it?


----------



## dilloduck

boedicca said:


> Political correctness is a method to instill group think and make people fear speaking out.  It's one of the bigger soft threats to our liberty.



Well said, split tail !


----------



## chanel

I call a spade a spade. I try not to offend but I will talk about race with my black friends and refuse to censor myself. I once used the word "poor kids" to describe kids on a free lunch. I took a lot of heat for that. "Poor" is racist now according to the PC dictionary.


----------



## syrenn

chanel said:


> I call a spade a spade. I try not to offend but I will talk about race with my black friends and refuse to censor myself. I once used the word "poor kids" to describe kids on a free lunch. I took a lot of heat for that. "Poor" is racist now according to the PC dictionary.




They are economically disadvantaged. Sorry your poor.


----------



## Si modo

There once was a young person named Red Riding Hood who lived with her mother on the edge of a large wood. One day her mother asked her to take a basket of fresh fruit and mineral water to her grandmother's house--not because this was womyn's work, mind you, but because the deed was generous and helped engender a feeling of community. Furthermore, her grandmother was not sick, but rather was in full physical and mental health and was fully capable of taking care of herself as a mature adult.

So Red Riding Hood set off with her basket through the woods. Many people believed that the forest was a foreboding and dangerous place and never set foot in it. Red Riding Hood, however, was confident enough in her own budding sexuality that such obvious Freudian imagery did not intimidate her.

On the way to Grandma's house, Red Riding Hood was accosted by a wolf. who asked her what was in her basket. She replied, "Some healthful snacks for my grandmother, who is certainly capable of taking care of herself as a mature adult."

The wolf said, "You know, my dear, it isn't safe for a little girl to walk through these woods alone."

Red Riding Hood said, "I find your sexist remark offensive in the extreme, but I will ignore it because of your traditional status as an outcast from society, the stress of which has caused you to develop your own, entirely valid, worldview. Now, if you'll excuse me, I must be on my way."

Red Riding Hood walked on along the main path. But, because his status outside society had freed him from slavish adherence to linear, Western-style thought, the wolf knew a quicker route to Grandma's house. He burst into the house and ate Grandma, an entirely valid course of action for a carnivore such as himself. Then, unhampered by rigid, traditionalist notions of what was masculine or feminine, he put on Grandma's nightclothes and crawled into bed.

Red Riding Hood entered the cottage and said, "Grandma, I have brought you some fatfree, sodium-free snacks to salute you in your role of a wise and nurturing matriarch."

From the bed, the wolf said softly, "Come closer, child, so that I might see you."

Red Riding Hood said, "Oh, I forgot you are as optically challenged as a bat. Grandma, what big eyes you have!"

"They have seen much, and forgiven much, my dear."

"Grandma, what a big nose you have, only relatively, of course, and certainly attractive in its own way."

"It has smelled much, and forgiven much, my dear."

"Grandma, what big teeth you have!"

The wolf said, "I am happy with who I am and what I am," and leaped out of bed. He grabbed Red Riding Hood in his claws, intent on devouring her. Red Riding Hood screamed, not out of alarm at the wolf's apparent tendency toward crossdressing, but because of his willful invasion of her personal space.

Her screams were heard by a passing woodchopperperson (or log-fuel technician, as he preferred to be called). When he burst into the cottage, he saw the melee and tried to intervene. But as he raised his ax, Red Riding Hood and the wolf both stopped.

"And just what do you think you're doing?" asked Red Riding Hood.

The woodchopper-person blinked and tried to answer, but no words came to him.

"Bursting in here like a Neanderthal, trusting your weapon to do your thinking for you!" she exclaimed. "Sexist! Speciesist! How dare you assume that womyn and wolves can't solve their own problems without a man's help!"

When she heard Red Riding Hood's impassioned speech, Grandma jumped out of the wolf's mouth, seized the woodchopperperson's ax, and cut his head off. After this ordeal, Red Riding Hood, Grandma, and the wolf felt a certain commonality of purpose. They decided to set up an alternative household based on mutual respect and cooperation, and they lived together in the woods happily ever after.​Little Red Riding Hood
from Politically Correct Bedtime Stories by James Finn Garner. Copyright 1994 by James Finn Garner. Published by Macmillan Publishing USA.


----------



## syrenn

Lumpy 1 said:


> I have a hard time keeping up with it..
> 
> Is it African Americans or Blacks.. or something else
> 
> Is it illegal aliens or undocumented workers or migrants or something else
> 
> Is it terrorists or disgruntled Muslims or something else
> 
> Is it white guy or honky, redneck, cracker, etc..
> 
> The government could at least come up with a monthly list on the freedoms of speech they feel should be taken away..
> 
> Dammit I'm confused...



I have the hardest time with what black people want to be called.

They (rightly so) didn't want to be called ******.  Then we have black. Then we have negro. Now we have aferican American. 

Is it the National aferican American college fund? or the Nation Negro college fund.

Can white south afericans call them selves "aferican American" considering they are not black.

It was UN PC to call a black person ******. However it IS PC for a black person to call a different black person ******. 

WTF?


----------



## dilloduck

Who enforces PC speech ?


----------



## Valerie

dilloduck said:


> Who enforces PC speech ?





I thought it was you?


----------



## Oddball

dilloduck said:


> Who enforces PC speech ?


To a large degree, weak-willed people who often allow the approval of others to determine their self-esteem.


----------



## dilloduck

Valerie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who enforces PC speech ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was you?
Click to expand...


na---I just monitor reality---


----------



## The T

dilloduck said:


> Who enforces PC speech ?


 
No one except the _recipient..._and I mean by calling OUT the user of such tripe OUT for their horseshit...Early, and _often._


----------



## The T

Dude said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who enforces PC speech ?
> 
> 
> 
> To a large degree, weak-willed people who often allow the approval of others to determine their self-esteem.
Click to expand...

 

Exactly. People whom use PC Hosrsesqueeze are _insecure people_ within themselves. They should be called on it.


----------



## dilloduck

Dude said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who enforces PC speech ?
> 
> 
> 
> To a large degree, weak-willed people who often allow the approval of others to determine their self-esteem.
Click to expand...


Is that similar to guilt ?


----------



## The T

Why should we NOT deal with life as it stands rather than hide from it by _redefining_ it? After all? Being PC does not do anything but define terms that aren't REAL on scale? They Abort _REALITY._

PC Masks scale and is used by political _cowards whom are in it for themselves...and in of itself are COWARDS to boot...unable to be *PRINCIPLED*_...and stand upon said _principle._


----------



## Oddball

dilloduck said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who enforces PC speech ?
> 
> 
> 
> To a large degree, weak-willed people who often allow the approval of others to determine their self-esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that similar to guilt ?
Click to expand...

There's  an aspect of guilt to it, yes.


----------



## dilloduck

The T said:


> Why should we NOT deal with life as it stands rather than hide from it by _redefining_ it? After all? Being PC does not do anything but define terms that aren't REAL on scale? They Abort _REALITY._
> 
> PC Masks scale and is used by political _cowards whom are in it for themselves...and in of itself are COWRADS to boot...unable to be *PRINCIPLED*_...and stand upon said _principle._



Well it certaily over took America by storm. How did it become so powerful that the population succumbed to it ?


----------



## rdean

Count Dracula said:


> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.



I totally agree.

The Republican Party is *90% WHITE!*


----------



## Ringel05

rdean said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree.
> 
> The Republican Party is *90% WHITE!*
Click to expand...


Are you offended by this?  Do you want to ban this practice?  If so I have the solution for you!


----------



## ABikerSailor

The worst thing I ever saw while I was in the Navy was around the mid 90's when PC started to sneak into the workplace.

Me?  I've never been PC, because too much gets lost in the translation when you whitewash and smooth over things.

Shit, use the right PC language, and on occasion people will agree with you because the words sound so benign, but in reality they are hiding a fucked up ideal.

If you're black, you're black.  I'm white, deal with it.  I refuse to call anyone by a PC label.

It's too fucking much work, and only coveys about 60 percent of the information.


----------



## dilloduck

again I ask--how did it become so poweful to where it nearly controls American speech ?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, apparently the politicians in their mutual masturbation sessions of telling people how much they respect the person they're trying to tear apart.

Then?  They decided to infect it on the military.

Now?  Because of trying to make the military PC, it's spilled into the civilian populace.  Besides, because so many Americans are self absorbed, they expect to be coddled.


----------



## dilloduck

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, apparently the politicians in their mutual masturbation sessions of telling people how much they respect the person they're trying to tear apart.
> 
> Then?  They decided to infect it on the military.
> 
> Now?  Because of trying to make the military PC, it's spilled into the civilian populace.  Besides, because so many Americans are self absorbed, they expect to be coddled.



Politicians have enough power to control what words we use ?


----------



## Ringel05

dilloduck said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, apparently the politicians in their mutual masturbation sessions of telling people how much they respect the person they're trying to tear apart.
> 
> Then?  They decided to infect it on the military.
> 
> Now?  Because of trying to make the military PC, it's spilled into the civilian populace.  Besides, because so many Americans are self absorbed, they expect to be coddled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians have enough power to control what words we use ?
Click to expand...


No the voters they cater to do.


----------



## dilloduck

Ringel05 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, apparently the politicians in their mutual masturbation sessions of telling people how much they respect the person they're trying to tear apart.
> 
> Then?  They decided to infect it on the military.
> 
> Now?  Because of trying to make the military PC, it's spilled into the civilian populace.  Besides, because so many Americans are self absorbed, they expect to be coddled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians have enough power to control what words we use ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the voters they cater to do.
Click to expand...


So we censor each other ?


----------



## syrenn

dilloduck said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians have enough power to control what words we use ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the voters they cater to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we censor each other ?
Click to expand...


yes and no. 

Yes because if the other person is on the PC end, they bet bent as hell because you are not playing the PC game. OMG they are offended. And you know you cant offend anyone these days

No because most people are afraid to offend anyone. So its self censoring. If you say something non PC everyone will call you a racist.

How about retarded?  Wasn't that the latest PC issue? What are we supposed to be calling them now?


----------



## Oddball

dilloduck said:


> again I ask--how did it become so powerful to where it nearly controls American speech ?


I believe that PC stems, at least in part, from a desire to be as inoffensive as possible to as many people who may or may not be offended as possible.

Yet, they don't seem to care so much about offending those who find such squishy defensiveness irksome.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ah, PC. Think back to the movie 1984.

PC = Newspeak.

Fuck a bunch of PC.


----------



## rdean

Ringel05 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree.
> 
> The Republican Party is *90% WHITE!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you offended by this?  Do you want to ban this practice?  If so I have the solution for you!
Click to expand...


Doesn't bother me at all and never has.

White
White
White
White
White
White
White
White
White
White


----------



## Ringel05

rdean said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree.
> 
> The Republican Party is *90% WHITE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you offended by this?  Do you want to ban this practice?  If so I have the solution for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't bother me at all and never has.
> 
> White
> White
> White
> White
> White
> White
> White
> White
> White
> White
Click to expand...


I knew there was a sense of humor buried in there somewhere!
(Not referencing your usual postings this time.)


----------



## dilloduck

Can someone convince me that this wasn't taught to an entire generation through public education ?


----------



## syrenn

dilloduck said:


> Can someone convince me that this wasn't taught to an entire generation through public education ?



It was.


----------



## dilloduck

syrenn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone convince me that this wasn't taught to an entire generation through public education ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was.
Click to expand...


A bit frightening really----nearly conspiratorial.


----------



## Oddball

dilloduck said:


> Can someone convince me that this wasn't taught to an entire generation through public education ?


That and a mainly lefty oriented media/pop culture culture.


----------



## dilloduck

Dude said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone convince me that this wasn't taught to an entire generation through public education ?
> 
> 
> 
> That and a mainly lefty oriented media/pop culture culture.
Click to expand...


The purpose being an attempt to make everyone equal ?


----------



## syrenn

dilloduck said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone convince me that this wasn't taught to an entire generation through public education ?
> 
> 
> 
> That and a mainly lefty oriented media/pop culture culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The purpose being an attempt to make everyone equal ?
Click to expand...


The purpose so no one is     offended.

OMG I am offended by the word offended  

*stamps foot* EVERYONE STOP USING THE WORD OFFENDED!!!


----------



## Modbert




----------



## Oddball

dilloduck said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone convince me that this wasn't taught to an entire generation through public education ?
> 
> 
> 
> That and a mainly lefty oriented media/pop culture culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The purpose being an attempt to make everyone equal ?
Click to expand...

Or the attempt to be inoffensive to the too-easily offended.


----------



## dilloduck

syrenn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> That and a mainly lefty oriented media/pop culture culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose being an attempt to make everyone equal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The purpose so no one is     offended.
> 
> OMG I am offended by the word offended
> 
> *stamps foot* EVERYONE STOP USING THE WORD OFFENDED!!!
Click to expand...



So is it safe to assume this was initiated by a bunch of people who were offended by words ?


----------



## Oddball

dilloduck said:


> So is it safe to assume this was initiated by a bunch of people who were offended by words ?


I'd say it has been perpetuated, if not initiated, by those who've made taking offense a cottage industry.


----------



## syrenn

dilloduck said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose being an attempt to make everyone equal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose so no one is     offended.
> 
> OMG I am offended by the word offended
> 
> *stamps foot* EVERYONE STOP USING THE WORD OFFENDED!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So is it safe to assume this was initiated by a bunch of people who were offended by words ?
Click to expand...


Bingo!

Its all about relabeling the relabeling.


----------



## Modbert

I don't see why people complain about political correctness in general. I see it more of a complaint of over PC, which does happen to occur. However, with everything in life, it's about moderation. I see some people complain that it occurs to the extreme sometimes, well yes, so does racism. In this case, they're just the opposite extremes on the spectrum.

I will say one thing though, PC has disappeared more and more as racists suddenly grow some balls since they get to hide behind a username on the internet.


----------



## SFC Ollie

dilloduck said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose being an attempt to make everyone equal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose so no one is     offended.
> 
> OMG I am offended by the word offended
> 
> *stamps foot* EVERYONE STOP USING THE WORD OFFENDED!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So is it safe to assume this was initiated by a bunch of people who were offended by words ?
Click to expand...


God knows who started it but the Military got real weak when we were told we couldn't cuss in front of lower enlisted. By the time I retired in 93 you couldn't even smoke in front of troops. I actually had a Major tell me that calling the troops; trainees; was derogatory. (Yes we were in a training company.) I knew it was time to retire.


----------



## dilloduck

syrenn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose so no one is     offended.
> 
> OMG I am offended by the word offended
> 
> *stamps foot* EVERYONE STOP USING THE WORD OFFENDED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is it safe to assume this was initiated by a bunch of people who were offended by words ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> Its all about relabeling the relabeling.
Click to expand...


So who are the offended who could control public education and introduce it into the military ?


----------



## LuckyDan

syrenn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose so no one is  offended.
> 
> OMG I am offended by the word offended
> 
> *stamps foot* EVERYONE STOP USING THE WORD OFFENDED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is it safe to assume this was initiated by a bunch of people who were offended by words ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> Its all about relabeling the relabeling.
Click to expand...

 
I heard Dennis Prager the other day say that political correctness is no more than applying euphemisms to uncomfortable truths.


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> I heard Dennis Prager the other day say that political correctness is no more than applying euphemisms to uncomfortable truths.



I'd love to know what one would consider "uncomfortable truths".


----------



## dilloduck

LuckyDan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is it safe to assume this was initiated by a bunch of people who were offended by words ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> Its all about relabeling the relabeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard Dennis Prager the other day say that political correctness is no more than applying euphemisms to uncomfortable truths.
Click to expand...


Id say that's a pretty good description but I'm still curious as hell how all this came about.


----------



## LuckyDan

dilloduck said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> Its all about relabeling the relabeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Dennis Prager the other day say that political correctness is no more than applying euphemisms to uncomfortable truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Id say that's a pretty good description but I'm still curious as hell how all this came about.
Click to expand...

 
I first heard the term in the mid 80s. Tom Brokaw used it when quoting his daughter talking about her fiance, and how one of her requirements was that he be PC. She was a Berkeley student, I think.

 It's no more than policing thought and speech some don't want to deal with. Social engineering.


----------



## dilloduck

LuckyDan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Dennis Prager the other day say that political correctness is no more than applying euphemisms to uncomfortable truths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id say that's a pretty good description but I'm still curious as hell how all this came about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I first heard the term in the mid 80s. Tom Brokaw used it when quoting his daughter talking about her fiance, and how one of her requirements was that he be PC. She was a Berkeley student, I think.
> 
> It's no more than policing thought and speech some don't want to deal with. Social engineering.
Click to expand...


Getting closer----and whoever engineered it was certainly influential if not Machiavellain


----------



## LuckyDan

dilloduck said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id say that's a pretty good description but I'm still curious as hell how all this came about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first heard the term in the mid 80s. Tom Brokaw used it when quoting his daughter talking about her fiance, and how one of her requirements was that he be PC. She was a Berkeley student, I think.
> 
> It's no more than policing thought and speech some don't want to deal with. Social engineering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting closer----and whoever engineered it was certainly influential if not Machiavellain
Click to expand...

 
Not really. It's not much different than declaring oneself the winner of a debate and going home.


----------



## dilloduck

LuckyDan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I first heard the term in the mid 80s. Tom Brokaw used it when quoting his daughter talking about her fiance, and how one of her requirements was that he be PC. She was a Berkeley student, I think.
> 
> It's no more than policing thought and speech some don't want to deal with. Social engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting closer----and whoever engineered it was certainly influential if not Machiavellain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. It's not much different than declaring oneself the winner of a debate and going home.
Click to expand...


So someone commanded society to stop offending each other and moved on ?


----------



## SFC Ollie

History of Political Correctness - Google Search


----------



## dilloduck

It smacks of a concocted morality. Secular religion if you will similar to rabid environmentalism.


----------



## LuckyDan

dilloduck said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting closer----and whoever engineered it was certainly influential if not Machiavellain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. It's not much different than declaring oneself the winner of a debate and going home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone commanded society to stop offending each other and moved on ?
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, only they didn't move on. (Perhaps that wasn't the best metaphor.) Think of it as a linguistic fascism. Very Orwellian, really.

Here are some examples:

_"Fairness": what happens when liberals get their way. _

_"Unfairness": when "liberals" do not get their way. _

_"Funding": money from government _

_"Compassionate": using taxpayer money to buy votes. _

_"Insensitivity": objecting to the use of taxpayer money to buy votes. _

_"Crisis": any situation which "liberals" or leftists want changed through government action and compassionate funding (taxes). _

_"Public Interest Group": politically organized group of "liberals" or leftists supporting "liberal" causes or kooky "environmental" programs. _

_"Special Interest Lobby": politically organized group of conservatives or libertarians. _

_"White Middle-Class Greed: If someone resents paying taxes to support our generous welfare system (corporate or individual), that person is guilty of White Middle-Class Greed, regardless of his race or earnings level. Most of the world&#8217;s problems can be traced to White Middle-Class Greed and American Capitalism, as we all know. _

_"Entitlement": An entitlement is something that "Society" owes a member of a specially designated minority group or person defined as below the poverty level (as determined by government bureaucrats). It is provided by getting the government to take money from those who work for it and then giving it to those who are entitled to it. Those who work for it or earn it through market investments are NOT entitled to it, you understand. _

_"Equal Opportunity": preferential treatment. _

_"Simplistic": arguments "liberals" don't agree with but can't answer _


Introductory Guide to &#8220;Political Correctness&#8221;


----------



## Modbert

I first came into this thread thinking maybe there could be a serious discussion about the issue (see my first post). However, I see the thread for what it is now. Just merely a echo chamber to once again complain about those darn Liberals and how they're the ills of what is wrong with America. Things sure do never change around here.


----------



## dilloduck

Modbert said:


> I first came into this thread thinking maybe there could be a serious discussion about the issue (see my first post). However, I see the thread for what it is now. Just merely a echo chamber to once again complain about those darn Liberals and how they're the ills of what is wrong with America. Things sure do never change around here.



pfffft  I avoided all mention of any ideology. You hear it mentioned once and pounce on it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I certainly didn't mention any ideology.


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> pfffft  I avoided all mention of any ideology. You hear it mentioned once and pounce on it.



Actually, it was mentioned several times. Not by you I must admit, but more than once it was mentioned. Everyone's complaining about political correctness, but it serves a purpose. Like I said in my original post, it's all about moderation.

You want to know why people are PC? It's because they don't want to be like this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCbrEbEyheM]YouTube - Kramer, aka Michael Richards, goes on a racist rant[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Moderation ?   who is moderating whom ?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Modbert said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> pfffft  I avoided all mention of any ideology. You hear it mentioned once and pounce on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was mentioned several times. Not by you I must admit, but more than once it was mentioned. Everyone's complaining about political correctness, but it serves a purpose. Like I said in my original post, it's all about moderation.
> 
> You want to know why people are PC? It's because they don't want to be like this:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCbrEbEyheM]YouTube - Kramer, aka Michael Richards, goes on a racist rant[/ame]
Click to expand...


And the dumb ass paid for it.


----------



## PixieStix

Political Correctness = Intellectual terrorism

 America's change

PC started long before we knew what was happening


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> Political Correctness = Intellectual terrorism
> 
> America's change
> 
> PC started long before we knew what was happening



By who ?


----------



## Big Black Dog

syrenn said:


> in terms of "names" for people or groups. Could they just make up their fucking minds what they want to be called and stick with it?



I have a thought about that.  If you are an American, then that's what you are.  If you're a person who labels themselves with a prefix, hyphen, and then the word, American, maybe you should re-evaluate yourself.  Being an American is like being pregnant.  Either you are or you're not.  If you can't call yourself a plain, old, run-of-the-mill, apple pie eating, patriotic American then maybe you should rethink your priorities.  And if you're an American, please speak English.


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> Moderation ?   who is moderating whom ?



When I say moderation, I'm talking about how Political Correctness is alright at certain levels. Like I said in my very first post in this thread, I understand it goes overboard and that's wrong. However, that is only one extreme side of the spectrum, the other side being extremely racist. What we need to find is a middle ground.


----------



## Modbert

Count Dracula said:


> I have a thought about that.  If you are an American, then that's what you are.  If you're a person who labels themselves with a prefix, hyphen, and then the word, American, maybe you should re-evaluate yourself.  Being an American is like being pregnant.  Either you are or you're not.  *If you can't call yourself a plain, old, run-of-the-mill, apple pie eating, patriotic American then maybe you should rethink your priorities.*  And if you're an American, please speak English.



Why do you want everybody to be the same? Not a fun place to live, if that were the case.


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> Political Correctness = Intellectual terrorism
> 
> America's change
> 
> PC started long before we knew what was happening



 Intellectual terrorism? 

You want to call a spade a spade, I'll call a racist a racist for using the N word. Simple as that.


----------



## dilloduck

Modbert said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thought about that.  If you are an American, then that's what you are.  If you're a person who labels themselves with a prefix, hyphen, and then the word, American, maybe you should re-evaluate yourself.  Being an American is like being pregnant.  Either you are or you're not.  *If you can't call yourself a plain, old, run-of-the-mill, apple pie eating, patriotic American then maybe you should rethink your priorities.*  And if you're an American, please speak English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want everybody to be the same? Not a fun place to live, if that were the case.
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with being the same-----an American is an American. It's a fact--why twist it ?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Modbert said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thought about that.  If you are an American, then that's what you are.  If you're a person who labels themselves with a prefix, hyphen, and then the word, American, maybe you should re-evaluate yourself.  Being an American is like being pregnant.  Either you are or you're not.  *If you can't call yourself a plain, old, run-of-the-mill, apple pie eating, patriotic American then maybe you should rethink your priorities.*  And if you're an American, please speak English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want everybody to be the same? Not a fun place to live, if that were the case.
Click to expand...


I am an American, it's as simple as that. My ancestors going back 6 or 7 generations may not have been American. But I am 100% American.


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> It has nothing to do with being the same-----an American is an American. It's a fact--why twist it ?



Being an American, sure. But adding the other stuff along with that is another thing.


----------



## dilloduck

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness = Intellectual terrorism
> 
> America's change
> 
> PC started long before we knew what was happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual terrorism?
> 
> You want to call a spade a spade, I'll call a racist a racist for using the N word. Simple as that.
Click to expand...


but I'm offended by the word racist


----------



## Modbert

I think you missed my point too Ollie.

He said:





> If you can't call yourself a plain, old, run-of-the-mill, apple pie eating, patriotic American then maybe you should rethink your priorities.



Not every American is like that, but they are Americans.


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> but I'm offended by the word racist



Tough luck. 

 

(Not sure if you're being serious.)

Though looking at the example I gave you, someone just using the N word is a bigot, though they are likely a racist too.


----------



## dilloduck

Modbert said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm offended by the word racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough luck.
> 
> 
> 
> (Not sure if you're being serious.)
> 
> Though looking at the example I gave you, someone just using the N word is a bigot, though they are likely a racist too.
Click to expand...


You sound like a religious person trying to explain to me that I'm a sinner.


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> You sound like a religious person trying to explain to me that I'm a sinner.



 What?

The way I look at it, if it's worth typing, it's worth getting right.


----------



## dilloduck

did that mean something ?


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness = Intellectual terrorism
> 
> America's change
> 
> PC started long before we knew what was happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By who ?
Click to expand...


Communists


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness = Intellectual terrorism
> 
> America's change
> 
> PC started long before we knew what was happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual terrorism?
> 
> You want to call a spade a spade, I'll call a racist a racist for using the N word. Simple as that.
Click to expand...


Better not watch Tosh.O, he will offend all of us 

I love that guy


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm offended by the word racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough luck.
> 
> 
> 
> (Not sure if you're being serious.)
> 
> Though looking at the example I gave you, someone just using the N word is a bigot, though they are likely a racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a religious person trying to explain to me that I'm a sinner.
Click to expand...


The PC crowd loves the sin, not the sinner


----------



## Modbert

pixiestix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixiestix said:
> 
> 
> 
> political correctness = intellectual terrorism
> 
> america's change
> 
> pc started long before we knew what was happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> communists
Click to expand...


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> did that mean something ?



Not really. I would of repped you, but alas I have to share more first. Guess I should be more Liberal with my rep.


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness = Intellectual terrorism
> 
> America's change
> 
> PC started long before we knew what was happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communists
Click to expand...


I think you may be right


----------



## syrenn

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness = Intellectual terrorism
> 
> America's change
> 
> PC started long before we knew what was happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual terrorism?
> 
> You want to call a spade a spade, I'll call a racist a racist for using the N word. Simple as that.
Click to expand...


So a black person using the OMG, PC "N" word is a racist?

And do you think i am a racist since I did use the   "N" word?


----------



## PixieStix

Political correctness was developed at the Institute for  Social Research in Frankfurt, Germany, which was founded in 1923 and  came to be known as the "Frankfurt School." It was a group of thinkers who pulled together to find a solution to the biggest  problem facing the implementers of communism in Russia.


 The problem? Why wasn't communism spreading? 



 Their answer? Because Western Civilization was in its way. 




The Frankfurt School

It is not that hard to research Modburt, need critical thinking skills as well as trying to unlearn all of your indoctrination


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> So a black person using the OMG, PC "N" word is a racist?
> 
> And do you think i am a racist since I did use the   "N" word?



Actually, I don't use the N word because I'm respectful of others. It's the same reason why you won't see me using the C word that's used by some posters to describe women posters. You've been called it before on here maybe.

Also, I'm not about to go through the whole different spelling debate about the N words.


----------



## dilloduck

Modbert said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> did that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I would of repped you, but alas I have to share more first. Guess I should be more Liberal with my rep.
Click to expand...


So I assume you have no answer to me accusing you of being as judgemental as some people accuse religious people of ?


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> pixiestix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> by who ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> communists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 10440
Click to expand...


You would not know a communist if he or she spelled it out for you, you have been indoctrinated my dear 

It started in the universities and  through the generations, the fear took hold and found it's way into our kindergarden classes


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a black person using the OMG, PC "N" word is a racist?
> 
> And do you think i am a racist since I did use the   "N" word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't use the N word because I'm respectful of others. It's the same reason why you won't see me using the C word that's used by some posters to describe women posters. You've been called it before on here maybe.
> 
> Also, I'm not about to go through the whole different spelling debate about the N words.
Click to expand...



PC is NOT that simple


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> So I assume you have no answer to me accusing you of being as judgemental as some people accuse religious people of ?



Except I'm not being judgmental in general, however I have my limits as we all do. We are all judgmental to a point, and some have lines that go farther than others.


----------



## syrenn

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a black person using the OMG, PC "N" word is a racist?
> 
> And do you think i am a racist since I did use the   "N" word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't use the N word because I'm respectful of others. It's the same reason why you won't see me using the C word that's used by some posters to describe women posters. You've been called it before on here maybe.
> 
> Also, I'm not about to go through the whole different spelling debate about the N words.
Click to expand...



Interesting answer to direct questions. 

So lets try and dance around the PC thread being very PC while we do it shall we?. I used the N word in this thread, was that usage racist? 

Are black people racist when they use the N word to describe each other?


----------



## boedicca

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> By who ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you may be right
Click to expand...



She is So Totally Right.


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> You would not know a communist if he or she spelled it out for you, you have been indoctrinated my dear
> 
> It started in the universities and  through the generations, the fear took hold and found it's way into our kindergarden classes



See Dillo, this is being judgmental. You have no idea about me, my life, or what I've done. All you're doing is assuming. You know what they say when you assume? You make an ass out of u and me.

I know McCarthy would of loved your paranoid sheepish self.


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> Interesting answer to direct questions.
> 
> So lets try and dance around the PC thread being very PC while we do it shall we?. I used the N word in this thread, was that usage racist?
> 
> Are black people racist when they use the N word to describe each other?



Are you going to call a African American the N word to his face, yes or no? See, like I said earlier, here's the thing about the internet, it makes people a helluva lot more braver than they are in the outside world.

I never used racial swears on here, however I use to swear like a sailor. These days, I post as if my mother would be reading this thread.


----------



## dilloduck

Modbert said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I assume you have no answer to me accusing you of being as judgemental as some people accuse religious people of ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I'm not being judgmental in general, however I have my limits as we all do. We are all judgmental to a point, and some have lines that go farther than others.
Click to expand...


Can't bring yourself to claim that you are less judgemental huh ?


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would not know a communist if he or she spelled it out for you, you have been indoctrinated my dear
> 
> It started in the universities and  through the generations, the fear took hold and found it's way into our kindergarden classes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Dillo, this is being judgmental. You have no idea about me, my life, or what I've done. All you're doing is assuming. You know what they say when you assume? You make an ass out of u and me.
> 
> I know McCarthy would of loved your paranoid sheepish self.
Click to expand...



See I knew it was a matter of time before you would use the McCarthy to cover your indoctrination. It is not your fault, it is the frankfurt school's fault

That very name "MCarthy" has become a thought terminating cliche

_*Under the pervasive guidance of Political  Correctness that took hold from elementary school to university, from  the media to the arts, from the country fields to factories and offices, Cubans learned to say what it was safe to say. Always in line  with the overpowering state. Always following the dictums of the only  political party left: the Communist Party.*_


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would not know a communist if he or she spelled it out for you, you have been indoctrinated my dear
> 
> It started in the universities and  through the generations, the fear took hold and found it's way into our kindergarden classes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Dillo, this is being judgmental. You have no idea about me, my life, or what I've done. All you're doing is assuming. You know what they say when you assume? You make an ass out of u and me.
> 
> I know McCarthy would of loved your paranoid sheepish self.
Click to expand...


We must be able to make judgements in order to make decisions


----------



## boedicca

There must be an equivalent to Godwin's Law for McCarthy.

If there isn't, we can start one now and call it Doggie The Bubble Mod's Law.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting answer to direct questions.
> 
> So lets try and dance around the PC thread being very PC while we do it shall we?. I used the N word in this thread, was that usage racist?
> 
> Are black people racist when they use the N word to describe each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to call a African American the N word to his face, yes or no? See, like I said earlier, here's the thing about the internet, it makes people a helluva lot more braver than they are in the outside world.
> 
> I never used racial swears on here, however I use to swear like a sailor. These days, I post as if my mother would be reading this thread.
Click to expand...


Actually with certain friends of mine I do exactly that, we have several times gone through the spectrum of honky and ****** names thrown at each other, usually while laughing our asses off. once it starts it seems to continue until one of the wives puts an end to it. Is it racist? Not a bit.


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thought about that.  If you are an American, then that's what you are.  If you're a person who labels themselves with a prefix, hyphen, and then the word, American, maybe you should re-evaluate yourself.  Being an American is like being pregnant.  Either you are or you're not.  *If you can't call yourself a plain, old, run-of-the-mill, apple pie eating, patriotic American then maybe you should rethink your priorities.*  And if you're an American, please speak English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want everybody to be the same? Not a fun place to live, if that were the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am an American, it's as simple as that. My ancestors going back 6 or 7 generations may not have been American. But I am 100% American.
Click to expand...


My family traces it's roots to before the American Revolution and the Berkeley line.  My ancestry, the Bishop Berkeley, was going through the colonies trying to open hospitals.  Very Californial!  And guess what?  A Mountain Dew still costs me two bucks at the 66 Diner like everyone else!  

It bothers me when I see flags from foreign countries displayed here.  The immigrants are not assimilating.  I wonder how many "Americans" know how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court.

Here in the southwest, Spanish was spoken 75 years before the Declaration of Independence.  Out here, we should all speak Spanish and English.  Because I am part of an old family tree, we feel a certain ownership of the country, that those who came later may not feel.  But, big BUT, a person who became a U. S. citizen 15 minutes ago is just as equal as I am.  Citizenship requirements, (other than anchor babies), are tough.  You can be relatively sure that a new citizen will be able to tell you how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court, and more.

I can not help but laugh when I hear people say, "America love it or leave it," because if that were enforced, they would be leaving this country, long before me.  Political correctness is just a matter of being polite, and showing respect for diversity.


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> Can't bring yourself to claim that you are less judgemental huh ?



Call it judgmental if you like.

"Well, most folks seem to think they're right and you're wrong..."

"They're certainly entitled to think that, and they're entitled to full respect for their opinions," said Atticus, "but before I can live with other folks I've got to live with myself. The one thing that doesn't abide by majority rule is a person's conscience."


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting answer to direct questions.
> 
> So lets try and dance around the PC thread being very PC while we do it shall we?. I used the N word in this thread, was that usage racist?
> 
> Are black people racist when they use the N word to describe each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to call a African American the N word to his face, yes or no? See, like I said earlier, here's the thing about the internet, it makes people a helluva lot more braver than they are in the outside world.
> 
> I never used racial swears on here, however I use to swear like a sailor. These days, I post as if my mother would be reading this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually with certain friends of mine I do exactly that, we have several times gone through the spectrum of honky and ****** names thrown at each other, usually while laughing our asses off. once it starts it seems to continue until one of the wives puts an end to it. Is it racist? Not a bit.
Click to expand...


This from Ollie who swears he is not racist, nor a Tea Bagger.  Is he a Republican, or a conservative?  Give them enough rope, and they will hang themselves.  Ollie just outed himself.


----------



## Modbert

SFC Ollie said:


> *Actually with certain friends of mine I do exactly that, we have several times gone through the spectrum of honky and ****** names thrown at each other, usually while laughing our asses off.* once it starts it seems to continue until one of the wives puts an end to it. Is it racist? Not a bit.



Yes, because you're not using it as racist because it's your specific friends. You've come to have that comfortable understanding. However, you're not going to walk up to a random stranger on the street and say it, are you?


----------



## Woyzeck

PixieStix said:


> _*Under the pervasive guidance of Political  Correctness that took hold from elementary school to university, from  the media to the arts, from the country fields to factories and offices, Cubans learned to say what it was safe to say. Always in line  with the overpowering state. Always following the dictums of the only  political party left: the Communist Party.*_



That's authoritarianism, not necessarily communism.


----------



## boedicca

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want everybody to be the same? Not a fun place to live, if that were the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an American, it's as simple as that. My ancestors going back 6 or 7 generations may not have been American. But I am 100% American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My family traces it's roots to before the American Revolution and the Berkeley line.  My ancestry, the Bishop Berkeley, was going through the colonies trying to open hospitals.  Very Californial!  And guess what?  A Mountain Dew still costs me two bucks at the 66 Diner like everyone else!
> 
> It bothers me when I see flags from foreign countries displayed here.  The immigrants are not assimilating.  I wonder how many "Americans" know how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court.
> 
> Here in the southwest, Spanish was spoken 75 years before the Declaration of Independence.  Out here, we should all speak Spanish and English.  Because I am part of an old family tree, we feel a certain ownership of the country, that those who came later may not feel.  But, big BUT, a person who became a U. S. citizen 15 minutes ago is just as equal as I am.  Citizenship requirements, (other than anchor babies), are tough.  You can be relatively sure that a new citizen will be able to tell you how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court, and more.
> 
> I can not help but laugh when I hear people say, "America love it or leave it," because if that were enforced, they would be leaving this country, long before me.  Political correctness is just a matter of being polite, and showing respect for diversity.
Click to expand...




100% American has nothing to do with genealogy.  It's about VALUES - something for which you constantly betray a severe deficiency.


----------



## syrenn

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting answer to direct questions.
> 
> So lets try and dance around the PC thread being very PC while we do it shall we?. I used the N word in this thread, was that usage racist?
> 
> Are black people racist when they use the N word to describe each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to call a African American the N word to his face, yes or no? See, like I said earlier, here's the thing about the internet, it makes people a helluva lot more braver than they are in the outside world.
> 
> I never used racial swears on here, however I use to swear like a sailor. These days, I post as if my mother would be reading this thread.
Click to expand...


simple answer is no because i am not rude. Do you even know what i said, i assume would be a better question and how it was used.


----------



## dilloduck

Modbert said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't bring yourself to claim that you are less judgemental huh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it judgmental if you like.
> 
> "Well, most folks seem to think they're right and you're wrong..."
> 
> "They're certainly entitled to think that, and they're entitled to full respect for their opinions," said Atticus, "but before I can live with other folks I've got to live with myself. The one thing that doesn't abide by majority rule is a person's conscience."
Click to expand...


It IS judgemental----and you place yourself as the judge. I think people have had enough of trying to tippy toe around those who have no self esteem.


----------



## Modbert

Stainmaster said:


> This from Ollie who swears he is not racist, nor a Tea Bagger.  Is he a Republican, or a conservative?  Give them enough rope, and they will hang themselves.  Ollie just outed himself.



To be honest, I don't think Ollie is racist because I can understand where he's coming from. What I'm referring to specifically is when such racial words are used in a hateful manner. Ollie's situation is a rare occasion.

By the way, if you're trying to judge him about it, posting a picture of a noose in a conversation involving African Americans is probably not the best thing. Just sayin'.


----------



## PixieStix

Woyzeck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Under the pervasive guidance of Political  Correctness that took hold from elementary school to university, from  the media to the arts, from the country fields to factories and offices, Cubans learned to say what it was safe to say. Always in line  with the overpowering state. Always following the dictums of the only  political party left: the Communist Party.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's authoritarianism, not necessarily communism.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily America either, what difference does it make? It is oppression


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to call a African American the N word to his face, yes or no? See, like I said earlier, here's the thing about the internet, it makes people a helluva lot more braver than they are in the outside world.
> 
> I never used racial swears on here, however I use to swear like a sailor. These days, I post as if my mother would be reading this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually with certain friends of mine I do exactly that, we have several times gone through the spectrum of honky and ****** names thrown at each other, usually while laughing our asses off. once it starts it seems to continue until one of the wives puts an end to it. Is it racist? Not a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from Ollie who swears he is not racist, nor a Tea Bagger.  Is he a Republican, or a conservative?  Give them enough rope, and they will hang themselves.  Ollie just outed himself.
Click to expand...


Grow the fuck up dumb ass. You think I can't talk like that with my friends who happen to be black? You must live a very fucked up life.


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> simple answer is no because i am not rude.



And that's why you won't see me using the N word.


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> Not necessarily America either, what difference does it make? It is oppression



There is a big difference between authoritarianism and communism. Just sayin'.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Modbert said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually with certain friends of mine I do exactly that, we have several times gone through the spectrum of honky and ****** names thrown at each other, usually while laughing our asses off.* once it starts it seems to continue until one of the wives puts an end to it. Is it racist? Not a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because you're not using it as racist because it's your specific friends. You've come to have that comfortable understanding. However, you're not going to walk up to a random stranger on the street and say it, are you?
Click to expand...


Of course not. It's called respect. Besides that would be racist, and I believe racism to be = to stupidity,


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> It IS judgemental----and you place yourself as the judge. I think people have had enough of trying to tippy toe around those who have no self esteem.



Did you not read my posts in this thread? I said political correctness when taking to the extreme is wrong. However, political correctness in itself is not wrong.

Also, stop with the whole "it's judgmental" crap. We're all judgmental, everyday of our lives with everybody we need. Every single friend we have, we made a conscious choice to be friend while weighing the pros and cons of said friendship.


----------



## Stainmaster

boedicca said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an American, it's as simple as that. My ancestors going back 6 or 7 generations may not have been American. But I am 100% American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family traces it's roots to before the American Revolution and the Berkeley line.  My ancestry, the Bishop Berkeley, was going through the colonies trying to open hospitals.  Very Californial!  And guess what?  A Mountain Dew still costs me two bucks at the 66 Diner like everyone else!
> 
> It bothers me when I see flags from foreign countries displayed here.  The immigrants are not assimilating.  I wonder how many "Americans" know how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court.
> 
> Here in the southwest, Spanish was spoken 75 years before the Declaration of Independence.  Out here, we should all speak Spanish and English.  Because I am part of an old family tree, we feel a certain ownership of the country, that those who came later may not feel.  But, big BUT, a person who became a U. S. citizen 15 minutes ago is just as equal as I am.  Citizenship requirements, (other than anchor babies), are tough.  You can be relatively sure that a new citizen will be able to tell you how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court, and more.
> 
> I can not help but laugh when I hear people say, "America love it or leave it," because if that were enforced, they would be leaving this country, long before me.  Political correctness is just a matter of being polite, and showing respect for diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% American has nothing to do with genealogy.  It's about VALUES - something for which you constantly betray a severe deficiency.
Click to expand...


Oh, I don't like the word "breeding," but when a family stands for something for 300 years, and it is passed down from generation to generation with accomplishments, we certainly do not have justify our values.  Our values are recorded as actions in the fabric of American history, as are a large number of other familys.


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily America either, what difference does it make? It is oppression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between authoritarianism and communism. Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


Just sayin what? Comparing apples and oranges?

They all have the same affect. Destruction of personal liberties as well as the despots coming out parties.


----------



## syrenn

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> simple answer is no because i am not rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why you won't see me using the N word.
Click to expand...



Yes but you also said that anyone who uses it IS a racist.


----------



## Modbert

SFC Ollie said:


> Of course not. It's called respect. Besides that would be racist, and I believe racism to be = to stupidity,



Well bigotry, but probably racist as well. And that's the point I'm trying to make. Political correctness when done correctly is just respecting fellow human beings.


----------



## dilloduck

Stainmaster said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family traces it's roots to before the American Revolution and the Berkeley line.  My ancestry, the Bishop Berkeley, was going through the colonies trying to open hospitals.  Very Californial!  And guess what?  A Mountain Dew still costs me two bucks at the 66 Diner like everyone else!
> 
> It bothers me when I see flags from foreign countries displayed here.  The immigrants are not assimilating.  I wonder how many "Americans" know how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court.
> 
> Here in the southwest, Spanish was spoken 75 years before the Declaration of Independence.  Out here, we should all speak Spanish and English.  Because I am part of an old family tree, we feel a certain ownership of the country, that those who came later may not feel.  But, big BUT, a person who became a U. S. citizen 15 minutes ago is just as equal as I am.  Citizenship requirements, (other than anchor babies), are tough.  You can be relatively sure that a new citizen will be able to tell you how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court, and more.
> 
> I can not help but laugh when I hear people say, "America love it or leave it," because if that were enforced, they would be leaving this country, long before me.  Political correctness is just a matter of being polite, and showing respect for diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% American has nothing to do with genealogy.  It's about VALUES - something for which you constantly betray a severe deficiency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't like the word "breeding," but when a family stands for something for 300 years, and it is passed down from generation to generation with accomplishments.  We certainly do not have justify our values.  Our values are recorded as actions in the fabric of American history, as are a large number of other familys.
Click to expand...


Shitty values can last as long as good ones


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> Yes but you also said that anyone who uses it IS a racist.



I corrected myself later on and said anyone who uses it in a hateful manner as to show superiority is racist. After all, the whole definition of racist is considering one race superior to others. Otherwise, it's just bigotry. However, they often go hand in hand.


----------



## rdean

LuckyDan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. It's not much different than declaring oneself the winner of a debate and going home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So someone commanded society to stop offending each other and moved on ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, only they didn't move on. (Perhaps that wasn't the best metaphor.) Think of it as a linguistic fascism. Very Orwellian, really.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> 
> _"Fairness": what happens when liberals get their way. _
> 
> _"Unfairness": when "liberals" do not get their way. _
> 
> _"Funding": money from government _
> 
> _"Compassionate": using taxpayer money to buy votes. _
> 
> _"Insensitivity": objecting to the use of taxpayer money to buy votes. _
> 
> _"Crisis": any situation which "liberals" or leftists want changed through government action and compassionate funding (taxes). _
> 
> _"Public Interest Group": politically organized group of "liberals" or leftists supporting "liberal" causes or kooky "environmental" programs. _
> 
> _"Special Interest Lobby": politically organized group of conservatives or libertarians. _
> 
> _"White Middle-Class Greed: If someone resents paying taxes to support our generous welfare system (corporate or individual), that person is guilty of White Middle-Class Greed, regardless of his race or earnings level. Most of the worlds problems can be traced to White Middle-Class Greed and American Capitalism, as we all know. _
> 
> _"Entitlement": An entitlement is something that "Society" owes a member of a specially designated minority group or person defined as below the poverty level (as determined by government bureaucrats). It is provided by getting the government to take money from those who work for it and then giving it to those who are entitled to it. Those who work for it or earn it through market investments are NOT entitled to it, you understand. _
> 
> _"Equal Opportunity": preferential treatment. _
> 
> _"Simplistic": arguments "liberals" don't agree with but can't answer _
> 
> 
> Introductory Guide to Political Correctness
Click to expand...


Liberals are a lot LESS sensitive than conservatives.  

When you point out that the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian, or when you talk about "Confederate Day", or when you talk about the Republican politicians who say, "Don't feed the poor or they'll breed" or the Republican who gets caught again and again in the men's room (not the SAME Republican, no, different ones), or when you point out that only 6% of scientists are Republican and only 9% of scientists are conservative, Republicans go nuts.

Not just "nuts", but "ranting", "foaming at the mouth", "pulling out Rand Paul's hairpiece" kind of nuts.




Here, let me show you:

White
White
White
White
White
White






See what I mean?


----------



## boedicca

Stainmaster said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family traces it's roots to before the American Revolution and the Berkeley line.  My ancestry, the Bishop Berkeley, was going through the colonies trying to open hospitals.  Very Californial!  And guess what?  A Mountain Dew still costs me two bucks at the 66 Diner like everyone else!
> 
> It bothers me when I see flags from foreign countries displayed here.  The immigrants are not assimilating.  I wonder how many "Americans" know how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court.
> 
> Here in the southwest, Spanish was spoken 75 years before the Declaration of Independence.  Out here, we should all speak Spanish and English.  Because I am part of an old family tree, we feel a certain ownership of the country, that those who came later may not feel.  But, big BUT, a person who became a U. S. citizen 15 minutes ago is just as equal as I am.  Citizenship requirements, (other than anchor babies), are tough.  You can be relatively sure that a new citizen will be able to tell you how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court, and more.
> 
> I can not help but laugh when I hear people say, "America love it or leave it," because if that were enforced, they would be leaving this country, long before me.  Political correctness is just a matter of being polite, and showing respect for diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% American has nothing to do with genealogy.  It's about VALUES - something for which you constantly betray a severe deficiency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't like the word "breeding," but when a family stands for something for 300 years, and it is passed down from generation to generation with accomplishments.  We certainly do not have justify our values.  Our values are recorded as actions in the fabric of American history, as are a large number of other familys.
Click to expand...



If your family has stood for true American family values for 300 years, they must be sorely disappointed in what a vile specimen you have demonstrated yourself to be.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Modbert said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. It's called respect. Besides that would be racist, and I believe racism to be = to stupidity,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well bigotry, but probably racist as well. And that's the point I'm trying to make. Political correctness when done correctly is just respecting fellow human beings.
Click to expand...



And I believe the point most are trying to make is that PC has gone too far. I liken it to newspeak from 1984.


----------



## Woyzeck

PixieStix said:


> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Under the pervasive guidance of Political  Correctness that took hold from elementary school to university, from  the media to the arts, from the country fields to factories and offices, Cubans learned to say what it was safe to say. Always in line  with the overpowering state. Always following the dictums of the only  political party left: the Communist Party.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's authoritarianism, not necessarily communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily America either, what difference does it make? It is oppression
Click to expand...


That's irrelevant to the point at hand. The point is communism does not equal authoritarianism as you suggest in the bolded quote. Communism is not defined by loyalty and agreement with the state, although many communist countries these days have great strains of authoritarian government in them.

Communism isn't inherently any more authoritarian than democracy or republican forms of government, really. What determines it is the people running it.


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It IS judgemental----and you place yourself as the judge. I think people have had enough of trying to tippy toe around those who have no self esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my posts in this thread? I said political correctness when taking to the extreme is wrong. However, political correctness in itself is not wrong.
> 
> Also, stop with the whole "it's judgmental" crap. We're all judgmental, everyday of our lives with everybody we need. Every single friend we have, we made a conscious choice to be friend while weighing the pros and cons of said friendship.
Click to expand...


You are the one who started the "judgmental" stuff. 

It should be my choice whether I want to be unkind and gruff, or kind  and thoughtful. PC is dangerous to freedom no matter how you slice it. Just try to think about the reason the USA is what she is. Like no other nation on earth. Please just do us that one favor. Our lives and freedoms are in the hands of your generation and some day you may have children, that will ask you, why they cannot speak against the government


----------



## Ringel05

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want everybody to be the same? Not a fun place to live, if that were the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an American, it's as simple as that. My ancestors going back 6 or 7 generations may not have been American. But I am 100% American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My family traces it's roots to before the American Revolution and the Berkeley line.  My ancestry, the Bishop Berkeley, was going through the colonies trying to open hospitals.  Very Californial!  And guess what?  A Mountain Dew still costs me two bucks at the 66 Diner like everyone else!
> 
> It bothers me when I see flags from foreign countries displayed here.  The immigrants are not assimilating.  I wonder how many "Americans" know how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court.
> 
> Here in the southwest, Spanish was spoken 75 years before the Declaration of Independence.  Out here, we should all speak Spanish and English.  Because I am part of an old family tree, we feel a certain ownership of the country, that those who came later may not feel.  But, big BUT, a person who became a U. S. citizen 15 minutes ago is just as equal as I am.  Citizenship requirements, (other than anchor babies), are tough.  You can be relatively sure that a new citizen will be able to tell you how many justices there are on the U. S. Supreme Court, and more.
> 
> I can not help but laugh when I hear people say, "America love it or leave it," because if that were enforced, they would be leaving this country, long before me.  Political correctness is just a matter of being polite, and showing respect for diversity.
Click to expand...


Political correctness in this day and age is nothing more than attempted enforcement of someones idea of politeness and respect via the suppression of free speech plus ideological indoctrination.
Common decency is just a matter being polite and showing respect for diversity.  Understand the difference.


----------



## Modbert

SFC Ollie said:


> And I believe the point most are trying to make is that PC has gone too far. I liken it to newspeak from 1984.



I agree it goes too far from time to time. I'm just objecting to some posts in this thread where they say political correctness in itself is wrong. Political correctness in itself cannot be wrong anyway, however the people using political correctness as a tool can abuse it and be wrong.


----------



## Woyzeck

To actually answer the original post and topic at hand, optimistically we shouldn't need political correctness in this day and age. People should know enough to get along with each other without derogatory terms and issues coming up.

Unfortunately, we are coming off a long history of being relatively nasty to the people different around us, so some political correctness is needed.


----------



## PixieStix

Woyzeck said:


> To actually answer the original post and topic at hand, optimistically we shouldn't need political correctness in this day and age. People should know enough to get along with each other without derogatory terms and issues coming up.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are coming off a long history of being relatively nasty to the people different around us, so some political correctness is needed.


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> You are the one who started the "judgmental" stuff.
> 
> It should be my choice whether I want to be unkind and gruff, or kind  and thoughtful. PC is dangerous to freedom no matter how you slice it. Just try to think about the reason the USA is what she is. Like no other nation on earth. Please just do us that one favor. Our lives and freedoms are in the hands of your generation and some day you may have children, that will ask you, why they cannot speak against the government



Nobody says you can't be unkind and gruff. However, people have a right to not like you because of it. What you're asking for is for people to go against their own views and like you for being a complete asshole. That's not very American of you.

If anything, our Founding Fathers time was a lot more PC than it is now. So I don't know what the hell you're smoking. As for speaking out against the government, what the hell are you talking about? That has nothing to do with being politically correct.


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I believe the point most are trying to make is that PC has gone too far. I liken it to newspeak from 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it goes too far from time to time. I'm just objecting to some posts in this thread where they say political correctness in itself is wrong. Political correctness in itself cannot be wrong anyway, however the people using political correctness as a tool can abuse it and be wrong.
Click to expand...


PC is a tool used by despots, and haters of a free society


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who started the "judgmental" stuff.
> 
> It should be my choice whether I want to be unkind and gruff, or kind  and thoughtful. PC is dangerous to freedom no matter how you slice it. Just try to think about the reason the USA is what she is. Like no other nation on earth. Please just do us that one favor. Our lives and freedoms are in the hands of your generation and some day you may have children, that will ask you, why they cannot speak against the government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody says you can't be unkind and gruff. However, people have a right to not like you because of it. What you're asking for is for people to go against their own views and like you for being a complete asshole. That's not very American of you.
> 
> If anything, our Founding Fathers time was a lot more PC than it is now. So I don't know what the hell you're smoking. As for speaking out against the government, what the hell are you talking about? That has nothing to do with being politically correct.
Click to expand...


I am not asking anyone to go against their views, I am asking people to think about the big picture, not the warm fuzzy one


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> I am not asking anyone to go against their views, I am asking people to think about the big picture, not the warm fuzzy one



Again, what the hell are you talking about? The big picture is the reason why we have political correctness in the first place. If the picture was warm and fuzzy, we wouldn't need it.

And yes, you are asking people to go against their own views. You want to be a complete unPC asshole, go right ahead. However, people have the same right to not like you because of it.


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not asking anyone to go against their views, I am asking people to think about the big picture, not the warm fuzzy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what the hell are you talking about? The big picture is the reason why we have political correctness in the first place. If the picture was warm and fuzzy, we wouldn't need it.
> 
> And yes, you are asking people to go against their own views. You want to be a complete unPC asshole, go right ahead. However, people have the same right to not like you because of it.
Click to expand...


And again, I am not asking anyone to like me. That is irrelevent to this discussion.

 Have I posted "UNPC" posts?  I have a set of standards that has nothing to do with PC

I believe I have a pretty ok reputation concerning kindness, and not being rude


----------



## Modbert

PixieStix said:


> And again, I am not asking anyone to like me. That is irrelevent to this discussion.
> 
> Have I posted "UNPC" posts?  I have a set of standards that has nothing to do with PC
> 
> I believe I have a pretty ok reputation concerning kindness, and not being rude



You said this:



> It should be my choice whether I want to be unkind and gruff, or kind and thoughtful.



Nobody is taking away your choice of whether to be unkind or kind. I'm not even going to bother focusing on the rest of "It's bad for America due to my reasoning and therefore we should avoid it at all costs!" argument that is thrown around constantly. However, just like you have a right to be kind or unkind, people have a right to like you or dislike you for it. That's my point.


----------



## LuckyDan

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who started the "judgmental" stuff.
> 
> It should be my choice whether I want to be unkind and gruff, or kind and thoughtful. PC is dangerous to freedom no matter how you slice it. Just try to think about the reason the USA is what she is. Like no other nation on earth. Please just do us that one favor. Our lives and freedoms are in the hands of your generation and some day you may have children, that will ask you, why they cannot speak against the government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody says you can't be unkind and gruff. However, people have a right to not like you because of it. *What you're asking for is for people to go against their own views* and like you for being a complete asshole. That's not very American of you.
> 
> If anything, our Founding Fathers time was a lot more PC than it is now. So I don't know what the hell you're smoking. As for speaking out against the government, what the hell are you talking about? That has nothing to do with being politically correct.
Click to expand...

 
That's PCness in a nutshell. It allows anyone to stand up and say, "I am offended by that term, or that idea." Whether the term is accurate, or the idea has merit, is of no importance - the offense is all that matters.

Don't like someone's opposition to same-sex marriage? Easy. Declare him a homophobe. A co-worker has a cheesecake calendar in their cubicle? Tell HR you find it offensive and it will be gone before lunch.


----------



## PixieStix

Modbert said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, I am not asking anyone to like me. That is irrelevent to this discussion.
> 
> Have I posted "UNPC" posts?  I have a set of standards that has nothing to do with PC
> 
> I believe I have a pretty ok reputation concerning kindness, and not being rude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be my choice whether I want to be unkind and gruff, or kind and thoughtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is taking away your choice of whether to be unkind or kind. I'm not even going to bother focusing on the rest of "It's bad for America due to my reasoning and therefore we should avoid it at all costs!" argument that is thrown around constantly. However, just like you have a right to be kind or unkind, people have a right to like you or dislike you for it. That's my point.
Click to expand...


Yes, they have that right, and I for one would like for them to keep that right. But PC is not done with us yet, that is my point.


----------



## PixieStix

LuckyDan said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who started the "judgmental" stuff.
> 
> It should be my choice whether I want to be unkind and gruff, or kind and thoughtful. PC is dangerous to freedom no matter how you slice it. Just try to think about the reason the USA is what she is. Like no other nation on earth. Please just do us that one favor. Our lives and freedoms are in the hands of your generation and some day you may have children, that will ask you, why they cannot speak against the government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody says you can't be unkind and gruff. However, people have a right to not like you because of it. *What you're asking for is for people to go against their own views* and like you for being a complete asshole. That's not very American of you.
> 
> If anything, our Founding Fathers time was a lot more PC than it is now. So I don't know what the hell you're smoking. As for speaking out against the government, what the hell are you talking about? That has nothing to do with being politically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's PCness in a nutshell. It allows anyone to stand up and say, "I am offended by that term, or that idea." Whether the term is accurate, or the idea has merit, is of no importance - the offense is all that matters.
> 
> Don't like someone's opposition to same-sex marriage? Easy. Declare him a homophobe. A co-worker has a cheesecake calendar in their cubicle? Tell HR you find it offensive and it will be gone before lunch.
Click to expand...


Thought terminating cliche's is what those words are. But those who speak them, do it almost automatically, because PC has become almost a religion in and of itself


----------



## LuckyDan

PixieStix said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody says you can't be unkind and gruff. However, people have a right to not like you because of it. *What you're asking for is for people to go against their own views* and like you for being a complete asshole. That's not very American of you.
> 
> If anything, our Founding Fathers time was a lot more PC than it is now. So I don't know what the hell you're smoking. As for speaking out against the government, what the hell are you talking about? That has nothing to do with being politically correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's PCness in a nutshell. It allows anyone to stand up and say, "I am offended by that term, or that idea." Whether the term is accurate, or the idea has merit, is of no importance - the offense is all that matters.
> 
> Don't like someone's opposition to same-sex marriage? Easy. Declare him a homophobe. A co-worker has a cheesecake calendar in their cubicle? Tell HR you find it offensive and it will be gone before lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thought terminating cliche's* is what those words are. But those who speak them, do it almost automatically, because PC has become almost a religion in and of itself
Click to expand...

 
True - and the social pressure to be seen as _tolerant._


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> That's PCness in a nutshell. *It allows anyone to stand up and say, "I am offended by that term, or that idea." Whether the term is accurate, or the idea has merit, is of no importance - the offense is all that matters.*
> 
> Don't like someone's opposition to same-sex marriage? Easy. Declare him a homophobe. A co-worker has a cheesecake calendar in their cubicle? Tell HR you find it offensive and it will be gone before lunch.



Actually, that's just America. That goes far beyond PCness.


----------



## LuckyDan

Modbert said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's PCness in a nutshell. *It allows anyone to stand up and say, "I am offended by that term, or that idea." Whether the term is accurate, or the idea has merit, is of no importance - the offense is all that matters.*
> 
> Don't like someone's opposition to same-sex marriage? Easy. Declare him a homophobe. A co-worker has a cheesecake calendar in their cubicle? Tell HR you find it offensive and it will be gone before lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's just America. That goes far beyond PCness.
Click to expand...

 
Can't agree, Mod. America at it's best allows for the exchange of ideas and open debate. Political Correctness says with it's very name that some ideas or just plain wrong and unworthy of anything above derision.

For that reason it's prevalence in the Universities has stifled debate; and in the workplace, the slightest off-the-cuff remark can lead to calls to home office to make sure it isn't actionable.


----------



## Ringel05

LuckyDan said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's PCness in a nutshell. It allows anyone to stand up and say, "I am offended by that term, or that idea." Whether the term is accurate, or the idea has merit, is of no importance - the offense is all that matters.
> 
> Don't like someone's opposition to same-sex marriage? Easy. Declare him a homophobe. A co-worker has a cheesecake calendar in their cubicle? Tell HR you find it offensive and it will be gone before lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thought terminating cliche's* is what those words are. But those who speak them, do it almost automatically, because PC has become almost a religion in and of itself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True - and the social pressure to be seen as _tolerant._
Click to expand...


Unfortunately you ask most kids what tolerant means and the tell you "agreement and acceptance".


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> True - and the social pressure to be seen as _tolerant._



Again, that's America for you. Times change. Not too long ago, there was social pressure to be seen as racist. Otherwise you'd be called a n word lover and even be disowned by your family.

Personally, (and this is just me speaking for myself personally) I'd rather live in a society that strives to be tolerant instead of a society that strives to be racist. Two opposite extremes of the spectrum as I previously stated, yes, however if I had to choose, that'd be the one. Especially since people don't want to discuss this like adults and like to pout with their arms folded in the corner because everyone else is not acting like them.


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


> Unfortunately you ask most kids what tolerant means and the tell you "agreement and acceptance".



What the hell kids are you talking to? Furthermore, why are you asking kids what tolerance means and fully expect them to understand it?

Tolerance is about being able to accept others for who they are. That's not far off at all.


----------



## Woyzeck

LuckyDan said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's PCness in a nutshell. *It allows anyone to stand up and say, "I am offended by that term, or that idea." Whether the term is accurate, or the idea has merit, is of no importance - the offense is all that matters.*
> 
> Don't like someone's opposition to same-sex marriage? Easy. Declare him a homophobe. A co-worker has a cheesecake calendar in their cubicle? Tell HR you find it offensive and it will be gone before lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's just America. That goes far beyond PCness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't agree, Mod. America at it's best allows for the exchange of ideas and open debate. Political Correctness says with it's very name that some ideas or just plain wrong and unworthy of anything above derision.
> 
> For that reason it's prevalence in the Universities has stifled debate; and in the workplace, the slightest off-the-cuff remark can lead to calls to home office to make sure it isn't actionable.
Click to expand...


It is my understanding that you are railing against political correctness because it forbids some ideas automatically from discussion and use. But aren't you doing the same to the idea of political correctness?


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> *Can't agree, Mod. America at it's best allows for the exchange of ideas and open debate.* Political Correctness says with it's very name that some ideas or just plain wrong and unworthy of anything above derision.
> 
> For that reason it's prevalence in the Universities has stifled debate; and in the workplace, the slightest off-the-cuff remark can lead to calls to home office to make sure it isn't actionable.



Where the hell have you been? When have we lived in a period where a exchange of ideas and open debate was allowed for everyone? Hell, it hasn't even been one hundred years since we allowed women to vote. It's been not even fifty years since we allowed African Americans full rights to vote, etc. Even today, they have problems in some areas. Also, even today, a exchange of ideas and open debate for everyone is not wanted by all. Heck, I see people all the time saying either Liberals shouldn't be able to vote or Conservatives.

I don't know where the hell you live or what kind of life you lived, but you couldn't be more wrong. I go to a college (GASP, I'm the enemy!), and I've had nothing but great professors who were open to debate on various topics. The ones who aren't open to debate on topics where it applies, are bad professors. You seem to be taking the worst of something, and proping it up as the rule instead of the exemption.


----------



## Ringel05

Modbert said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you ask most kids what tolerant means and the tell you "agreement and acceptance".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell kids are you talking to? Furthermore, why are you asking kids what tolerance means and fully expect them to understand it?
> 
> Tolerance is about being able to accept others for who they are. That's not far off at all.
Click to expand...


You just verified what I said.   Tolerant means you admit the difference but don't necessarily want to have anything to do with them or even like them.
You accept the fact they are different but don't necessarily accept the difference.  It's kinda like agreeing to disagree, you stay in your corner and I'll stay in mine, you don't mess with me and I won't mess with you.


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


> You just verified what I said.   Tolerant means you admit the difference but don't necessarily want to have anything to do with them or even like them.
> You accept the fact they are different but don't necessarily accept the difference.  It's kinda like agreeing to disagree, you stay in your corner and I'll stay in mine, you don't mess with me and I won't mess with you.



That's tolerance and compromise at the same time. You accept the fact that someone is a racist, however, that doesn't mean you have to be their friend or  accept them as a regular part of your life. Tolerance in a nutshell is not trying to kill or harass someone for their beliefs.


----------



## LuckyDan

Woyzeck said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's just America. That goes far beyond PCness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree, Mod. America at it's best allows for the exchange of ideas and open debate. Political Correctness says with it's very name that some ideas or just plain wrong and unworthy of anything above derision.
> 
> For that reason it's prevalence in the Universities has stifled debate; and in the workplace, the slightest off-the-cuff remark can lead to calls to home office to make sure it isn't actionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that you are railing against political correctness because it forbids some ideas automatically from discussion and use. But aren't you doing the same to the idea of political correctness?
Click to expand...

 
Well I'm trying to, yes. 

PC has been successfully ridiculed to the point of playing no role in the real world, outside of the workplace where speech is carefully guarded, and the University.


----------



## LuckyDan

Modbert said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can't agree, Mod. America at it's best allows for the exchange of ideas and open debate.* Political Correctness says with it's very name that some ideas or just plain wrong and unworthy of anything above derision.
> 
> For that reason it's prevalence in the Universities has stifled debate; and in the workplace, the slightest off-the-cuff remark can lead to calls to home office to make sure it isn't actionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell have you been? When have we lived in a period where a exchange of ideas and open debate was allowed for everyone? Hell, it hasn't even been one hundred years since we allowed women to vote. It's been not even fifty years since we allowed African Americans full rights to vote, etc. Even today, they have problems in some areas. Also, even today, a exchange of ideas and open debate for everyone is not wanted by all. Heck, I see people all the time saying either Liberals shouldn't be able to vote or Conservatives.
> 
> I don't know where the hell you live or what kind of life you lived, but you couldn't be more wrong. I go to a college (GASP, I'm the enemy!), and I've had nothing but great professors who were open to debate on various topics. *The ones who aren't open to debate on topics where it applies, are bad professors.* You seem to be taking the worst of something, and proping it up as the rule instead of the exemption.
Click to expand...

 
Those are the ones I'm talking about. I see you've come across one or two.


----------



## Ringel05

Modbert said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just verified what I said.   Tolerant means you admit the difference but don't necessarily want to have anything to do with them or even like them.
> You accept the fact they are different but don't necessarily accept the difference.  It's kinda like agreeing to disagree, you stay in your corner and I'll stay in mine, you don't mess with me and I won't mess with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's tolerance and compromise at the same time. You accept the fact that someone is a racist, however, that doesn't mean you have to be their friend or  accept them as a regular part of your life. Tolerance in a nutshell is not trying to kill or harass someone for their beliefs.
Click to expand...



Look a 1.1 and 1.2 of the UN declaration of what tolerance means especially the first sentence in 1.2 - it is a false statement of tolerance.  
Many kids these days have accepted this concept of tolerance as the correct definition.  It is not.


United Nations definition of TOLERANCE
June 24th 2008 11:16
The Declaration of Principles on Tolerance was proclaimed and signed by the Member States of UNESCO on 16 November 1995. The declaration was signed by the Member States of the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) at the twenty-eighth session of the General Conference in Paris.

Article 1 - Meaning of tolerance

1.1 Tolerance is respect, acceptance and appreciation of the rich diversity of our world's
cultures, our forms of expression and ways of being human. It is fostered by knowledge, openness, communication, and freedom of thought, conscience and belief. Tolerance is harmony in difference. It is not only a moral duty, it is also a political and legal requirement. Tolerance, the virtue that makes peace possible, contributes to the replacement of the culture of war by a culture of peace.

1.2 Tolerance is not concession, condescension or indulgence. Tolerance is, above all, an active attitude prompted by recognition of the universal human rights and fundamental freedoms of others. In no circumstance can it be used to justify infringements of these fundamental values. Tolerance is to be exercised by individuals, groups and States.

1.3 Tolerance is the responsibility that upholds human rights, pluralism (including cultural pluralism), democracy and the rule of law. It involves the rejection of dogmatism and absolutism and affirms the standards set out in international human rights instruments.

1.4 Consistent with respect for human rights, the practice of tolerance does not mean toleration of social injustice or the abandonment or weakening of one's convictions. It means that one is free to adhere to one's own convictions and accepts that others adhere to theirs. It means accepting the fact that human beings, naturally diverse in their appearance, situation, speech, behaviour and values, have the right to live in peace and to be as they are. It also means that one's views are not to be imposed on others.


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> Those are the ones I'm talking about. I see you've come across one or two.



Of course. Everyone's had a bad teacher, co-worker, boss, girlfriend, etc. However, I'm not going to let that one bad professor ruin my opinion of all of them.


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually with certain friends of mine I do exactly that, we have several times gone through the spectrum of honky and ****** names thrown at each other, usually while laughing our asses off. once it starts it seems to continue until one of the wives puts an end to it. Is it racist? Not a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from Ollie who swears he is not racist, nor a Tea Bagger.  Is he a Republican, or a conservative?  Give them enough rope, and they will hang themselves.  Ollie just outed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up dumb ass. You think I can't talk like that with my friends who happen to be black? You must live a very fucked up life.
Click to expand...


You just gave a big speech about political correctness.  Now you perpetuate the use of racist words, but write it off as jest.  You defend Tea Baggers in every thread on that subject, but you never have a comment when Tea Baggers carry signs using the "N" word.  You have outed yourself BIG TIME.  

Who knows, maybe you are one of those guys who is a racist, and don't even know it.  Now with your avatar and signature covered with military logos, and mentioning at every opportunity that you are a big shot in the American Legion, you can drag the NSA and Legion down in the racist hole with you.







If it sounds like a duck, and looks like a duck, it's a racist!

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​


----------



## Sheldon

Ringel05 said:


> Look a 1.1 and 1.2 of the UN declaration of what tolerance means especially the first sentence in 1.2 - it is a false statement of tolerance.
> Many kids these days have accepted this concept of tolerance as the correct definition.  It is not.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Article 1 - Meaning of tolerance
> 
> 1.1 Tolerance is respect, acceptance and appreciation of the rich diversity of our world's
> cultures, our forms of expression and ways of being human. It is fostered by knowledge, openness, communication, and freedom of thought, conscience and belief. Tolerance is harmony in difference. It is not only a moral duty, it is also a political and legal requirement. Tolerance, the virtue that makes peace possible, contributes to the replacement of the culture of war by a culture of peace.



South Park drew an excellent distinction between tolerance and acceptance. I think it was an episode where the characters got sent to the Death Camp for Intolerance.

_"Tolerant, but not stupid! Look, just because you have to tolerate something doesn't mean you have to approve of it! ..."Tolerate" means you're just putting up with it! You tolerate a crying child sitting next to you on the airplane or, or you tolerate a bad cold. It can still piss you off!"_


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wanna know what the real problem is with PC?

No real passion or feeling.  Everything in PC speech is so pablumized and whitewashed that you can't really tell how someone truly feels.

It's also a good way for the politicos to lie to us.


----------



## Zoom-boing

We were in the family room the other day.  The 13 year old turns on Cartoon Network.  The 19 year old decides to bug her and asks why she's watching such a retarded cartoon (it was, btw).  The 13 year old tells her to stop using bad words.  Bad words?  _Retarded_ is a bad word?  I told the 13 year old it wasn't a bad word, it was a descriptive word and it was accurate in this case.  wth does this 'bad word' crap come from??

Same 13 year old tells me that the principal at her school tells some girls that their shorts are too short and they must change while others (whose shorts are also too short if not moreso, according to my kid) get a free pass.  I was puzzled and started asking her lots of questions like are the kids not getting told to change their shorts on the same team or class or whatever.  Nope was the answer.  Just out of curiosity I asked what color they were.  Instead of just saying 'black' or 'not white' she said 'the same color as the principal (who is black).'  My 13 year old is somehow under the impression that calling a black person 'black' is wrong!  I can tell you for sure she never learned that in this house . . . . we speak plainly here without any 'PC' bullshit.   I don't go out of my way to offend but I call a spade a spade.


----------



## Stainmaster

Zoom-boing said:


> We were in the family room the other day.  The 13 year old turns on Cartoon Network.  The 19 year old decides to bug her and asks why she's watching such a retarded cartoon (it was, btw).  The 13 year old tells her to stop using bad words.  Bad words?  _Retarded_ is a bad word?  I told the 13 year old it wasn't a bad word, it was a descriptive word and it was accurate in this case.  wth does this 'bad word' crap come from??.......



The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others.  It really is an etiquette thing.  Using words like "retard," keeps them in the common usage vocabulary.  I wonder what your reaction to the word "retard" would be if your 13 year old was a Down Syndrome baby?  This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stainmaster said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were in the family room the other day.  The 13 year old turns on Cartoon Network.  The 19 year old decides to bug her and asks why she's watching such a retarded cartoon (it was, btw).  The 13 year old tells her to stop using bad words.  Bad words?  _Retarded_ is a bad word?  I told the 13 year old it wasn't a bad word, it was a descriptive word and it was accurate in this case.  wth does this 'bad word' crap come from??.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others.  It really is an etiquette thing.  Using words like "retard," keeps them in the common usage vocabulary.  I wonder what your reaction to the word "retard" would be if your 13 year old was a Down Syndrome baby?  This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker.
Click to expand...


My 16 year old is ASD (autistic spectrum disorder) so get off your Down's Syndrome high horse shit.  The cartoon was retarded, the word fit, get the fuck over your 'polite, don't offend'.  Sarah Palin over-reacted to Raahhhm's 'fucking retard' snip too.  I noticed you ignored this from my post "I don't go out of my way to offend but I call a spade a spade."  You're an asshole.  See how that works?

You want to shove a concept up my ass with a hot poker?  Fuck you.


----------



## Ringel05

Stainmaster said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others.  It really is an etiquette thing.  Using words like "retard," keeps them in the common usage vocabulary.  I wonder what your reaction to the word "retard" would be if your 13 year old was a Down Syndrome baby?  This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 16 year old is ASD (autistic spectrum disorder) so get off your Down's Syndrome high horse shit.  The cartoon was retarded, the word fit, get the fuck over your 'polite, don't offend'.  Sarah Palin over-reacted to Raahhhm's 'fucking retard' snip too.  I noticed you ignored this from my post "I don't go out of my way to offend but I call a spade a spade."  You're an asshole.  See how that works?
> 
> You want to shove a concept up my ass with a hot poker?  Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your 16 year old makes your remarks in even more bad taste.  The child should be taken from you, because you should know better.  I write a lot of political threads, and this is the first time anything has pissed me off.  I'd like to wring your neck.
Click to expand...


You have to go through me first dip shit.  Who the fuck are you to foist your morals on anyone else?  A fucking fundamentalist?  You're an arrogant elitist pig.  It's dickheads like you that are the problem with this country and I say that to almost no one so you should feel special.  Whale shit is higher up the food chain then you are you God damn self righteous pussy.


----------



## Stainmaster

Zoom-boing said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were in the family room the other day.  The 13 year old turns on Cartoon Network.  The 19 year old decides to bug her and asks why she's watching such a retarded cartoon (it was, btw).  The 13 year old tells her to stop using bad words.  Bad words?  _Retarded_ is a bad word?  I told the 13 year old it wasn't a bad word, it was a descriptive word and it was accurate in this case.  wth does this 'bad word' crap come from??.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others.  It really is an etiquette thing.  Using words like "retard," keeps them in the common usage vocabulary.  I wonder what your reaction to the word "retard" would be if your 13 year old was a Down Syndrome baby?  This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My 16 year old is ASD (autistic spectrum disorder) so get off your Down's Syndrome high horse shit.  The cartoon was retarded, the word fit, get the fuck over your 'polite, don't offend'.  Sarah Palin over-reacted to Raahhhm's 'fucking retard' snip too.  I noticed you ignored this from my post "I don't go out of my way to offend but I call a spade a spade."  You're an asshole.  See how that works?
> 
> You want to shove a concept up my ass with a hot poker?  Fuck you.
Click to expand...


Your 16 year old makes your remarks in even more bad taste.  The child should be taken from you, because you should know better.  I write a lot of political threads, and this is the first time anything has pissed me off.  I'd like to wring your neck.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stainmaster said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 16 year old is ASD (autistic spectrum disorder) so get off your Down's Syndrome high horse shit.  The cartoon was retarded, the word fit, get the fuck over your 'polite, don't offend'.  Sarah Palin over-reacted to Raahhhm's 'fucking retard' snip too.  I noticed you ignored this from my post "I don't go out of my way to offend but I call a spade a spade."  You're an asshole.  See how that works?
> 
> You want to shove a concept up my ass with a hot poker?  Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 16 year old makes your remarks in even more bad taste.  The child should be taken from you, because you should know better.  I write a lot of political threads, and this is the first time anything has pissed me off.  I'd like to wring your neck.
Click to expand...


I should know better???  Did I call my kid retarded?  My God you are so jello-brained.  The cartoon was not only retarded, it was moronic.  Uh oh, are you offended even more???  Great to live in a country where you can be.  

People speaking their mind without a pc filter pisses you off?  

btw, guessed you missed the hypocrisy of your own words . . . . "The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others." says the boy who wants to "This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker."


----------



## AquaAthena

Count Dracula said:


> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.



Look what happened when Rand Paul tried to tell the truth......

I applaud him.


----------



## LuckyDan

Zoom-boing said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 16 year old is ASD (autistic spectrum disorder) so get off your Down's Syndrome high horse shit. The cartoon was retarded, the word fit, get the fuck over your 'polite, don't offend'. Sarah Palin over-reacted to Raahhhm's 'fucking retard' snip too. I noticed you ignored this from my post "I don't go out of my way to offend but I call a spade a spade." You're an asshole. See how that works?
> 
> You want to shove a concept up my ass with a hot poker? Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 16 year old makes your remarks in even more bad taste. The child should be taken from you, because you should know better. I write a lot of political threads, and this is the first time anything has pissed me off. I'd like to wring your neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should know better??? Did I call my kid retarded? My God you are so jello-brained. The cartoon was not only retarded, it was moronic. Uh oh, are you offended even more??? Great to live in a country where you can be.
> 
> People speaking their mind without a pc filter pisses you off?
> 
> btw, guessed you missed the hypocrisy of your own words . . . . "The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others." *says the boy who wants to* "*This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker."*
Click to expand...

 
You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.

Try to be more tolerant.


----------



## Samson

LuckyDan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your 16 year old makes your remarks in even more bad taste. The child should be taken from you, because you should know better. I write a lot of political threads, and this is the first time anything has pissed me off. I'd like to wring your neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should know better??? Did I call my kid retarded? My God you are so jello-brained. The cartoon was not only retarded, it was moronic. Uh oh, are you offended even more??? Great to live in a country where you can be.
> 
> People speaking their mind without a pc filter pisses you off?
> 
> btw, guessed you missed the hypocrisy of your own words . . . . "The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others." *says the boy who wants to* "*This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.
> 
> Try to be more tolerant.
Click to expand...


If only we had been more tolerant of Native Americans, and had let women vote, then we may all get along with one another today.


----------



## rikules

Count Dracula said:


> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.



you are so right!

so from now own...let's STOP pussy footing around...

anybody who calls gays "perverts" and "deviants" is a HATEMONGER

anybody who calls liberals "LIBTURDS" is a HATEMONGER

anybody who calls democrats DEMONcRATS is a HATEMONGER

I"m sick of the conservatives who demand that we have respect for these right wing hatemongers...


lets call a spade a spade

HATE..is HATE....


----------



## AquaAthena

rikules said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so right!
> 
> so from now own...let's STOP pussy footing around...
> 
> anybody who calls gays "perverts" and "deviants" is a HATEMONGER
> 
> anybody who calls liberals "LIBTURDS" is a HATEMONGER
> 
> anybody who calls democrats DEMONcRATS is a HATEMONGER
> 
> I"m sick of the conservatives who demand that we have respect for these right wing hatemongers...
> 
> 
> lets call a spade a spade
> 
> HATE..is HATE....
Click to expand...


Cowardice is cowardice, for that is what it really is....


----------



## Zoom-boing

LuckyDan said:


> You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.
> 
> Try to be more tolerant.





Samson said:


> If only we had been more tolerant of Native Americans, and had let women vote, then we may all get along with one another today.




Kumbaya.


----------



## Ringel05

rikules said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so right!
> 
> so from now own...let's STOP pussy footing around...
> 
> anybody who calls gays "perverts" and "deviants" is a HATEMONGER
> 
> anybody who calls liberals "LIBTURDS" is a HATEMONGER
> 
> anybody who calls democrats DEMONcRATS is a HATEMONGER
> 
> I"m sick of the conservatives who demand that we have respect for these right wing hatemongers...
> 
> 
> lets call a spade a spade
> 
> HATE..is HATE....
Click to expand...


Wow!  Are you also sick of the liberals who use equally nasty hatemongering speech against those they disagree with?
Just asking Sam.


----------



## Samson

Zoom-boing said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.
> 
> Try to be more tolerant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only we had been more tolerant of Native Americans, and had let women vote, then we may all get along with one another today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kumbaya.
Click to expand...


Cynic


----------



## Stainmaster

LuckyDan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your 16 year old makes your remarks in even more bad taste. The child should be taken from you, because you should know better. I write a lot of political threads, and this is the first time anything has pissed me off. I'd like to wring your neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should know better??? Did I call my kid retarded? My God you are so jello-brained. The cartoon was not only retarded, it was moronic. Uh oh, are you offended even more??? Great to live in a country where you can be.
> 
> People speaking their mind without a pc filter pisses you off?
> 
> btw, guessed you missed the hypocrisy of your own words . . . . "The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others." *says the boy who wants to* "*This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.
> 
> Try to be more tolerant.
Click to expand...


An exec known as a friend to our family made the remark one day about my dad.  "You know you have a better education than he did."  I couldn't believe it, my dad graduated from the University of Illinois with a better GPA than I did, and is successful by any standard you would like to use.  The exec explained to me that the atmosphere on campus six years ago when I went to school was more evolved than when my dad had gone to school.  So, perhaps that explains the attitude of Zoom-boing.

I did learn that words can be impolite or hurt others, such as "retard."  It demeans an individual who is disabled.  And, repeating it just perpetuates a hurtful word in our vocabulary.  In many cases people are failing contemporary litmus tests without even knowing it by repeating words like "retard."  When it comes down to it, they will probably be labeled racist, and not even understand why.   Racists are written off by most educated people as dinosaurs.  Electorially, they are less and less significant.

When Zoom-boing acknowledges that developmental disabilities come close to his life, and he still uses the word "retard," he is advertising his ignorance. He needs to understand the old cliche that if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.  This explains my attitude to tea baggers and many conservative Republicans.  

Just keep them out of the way, so we can build America's future.  We voted them out, and they will stay out because their political influence decreases every day as our population shifts to a new demographic.


----------



## LuckyDan

Stainmaster said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should know better??? Did I call my kid retarded? My God you are so jello-brained. The cartoon was not only retarded, it was moronic. Uh oh, are you offended even more??? Great to live in a country where you can be.
> 
> People speaking their mind without a pc filter pisses you off?
> 
> btw, guessed you missed the hypocrisy of your own words . . . . "The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others." *says the boy who wants to* "*This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.
> 
> Try to be more tolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exec known as a friend to our family made the remark one day about my dad. "You know you have a better education than he did." I couldn't believe it, my dad graduated from the University of Illinois with a better GPA than I did, and is successful by any standard you would like to use. The exec explained to me that the atmosphere on campus six years ago when I went to school was more evolved than when my dad had gone to school. So, perhaps that explains the attitude of Zoom-boing.
> 
> _I did learn that words can be impolite or hurt others, such as "retard." It demeans an individual who is *disabled*_*.* And, repeating it just perpetuates a hurtful word in our vocabulary. In many cases people are failing contemporary litmus tests without even knowing it by repeating words like "retard." When it comes down to it, they will probably be labeled racist, and not even understand why. Racists are written off by most educated people as dinosaurs. Electorially, they are less and less significant.
> 
> When Zoom-boing acknowledges that developmental disabilities come close to his life, and he still uses the word "retard," he is advertising his ignorance. He needs to understand the old cliche that if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem. This explains my attitude to tea baggers and many conservative Republicans.
> 
> Just keep them out of the way, so we can build America's future. We voted them out, and they will stay out because their political influence decreases every day as our population shifts to a new demographic.
Click to expand...

 
Disabled is so passe. And offensive. You mean phyisically or mentally challenged. Those are the current PC terms. 

Which is a good example of why the PC language thing is self-defeating.

Years ago, the word _crippled _was used. That became a term of offense. So _handicapped_ came into use, only to be found offensive in turn. Next up was _disabled_, now _challenged._

The underlying condition has always been the same. Any descriptor will evenutally take on an uncomfortable connotation and a new term will be coined.


----------



## Sheldon

LuckyDan said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.
> 
> Try to be more tolerant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An exec known as a friend to our family made the remark one day about my dad. "You know you have a better education than he did." I couldn't believe it, my dad graduated from the University of Illinois with a better GPA than I did, and is successful by any standard you would like to use. The exec explained to me that the atmosphere on campus six years ago when I went to school was more evolved than when my dad had gone to school. So, perhaps that explains the attitude of Zoom-boing.
> 
> _I did learn that words can be impolite or hurt others, such as "retard." It demeans an individual who is *disabled*_*.* And, repeating it just perpetuates a hurtful word in our vocabulary. In many cases people are failing contemporary litmus tests without even knowing it by repeating words like "retard." When it comes down to it, they will probably be labeled racist, and not even understand why. Racists are written off by most educated people as dinosaurs. Electorially, they are less and less significant.
> 
> When Zoom-boing acknowledges that developmental disabilities come close to his life, and he still uses the word "retard," he is advertising his ignorance. He needs to understand the old cliche that if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem. This explains my attitude to tea baggers and many conservative Republicans.
> 
> Just keep them out of the way, so we can build America's future. We voted them out, and they will stay out because their political influence decreases every day as our population shifts to a new demographic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disabled is so passe. And offensive. You mean phyisically or mentally challenged. Those are the current PC terms.
> 
> Which is a good example of why the PC language thing is self-defeating.
> 
> Years ago, the word _crippled _was used. That became a term of offense. So _handicapped_ came into use, only to be found offensive in turn. Next up was _disabled_, now _challenged._
> 
> The underlying condition has always been the same. Any descriptor will evenutally take on an uncomfortable connotation and a new term will be coined.
Click to expand...


That's so lame.



lame
1&#8194; &#8194;/le&#618;m/ Show Spelled [leym] Show IPA adjective,lam·er, lam·est, verb,lamed, lam·ing, noun
&#8211;adjective
1.
crippled or physically disabled, esp. in the foot or leg so as to limp or walk with difficulty.
2.
impaired or disabled through defect or injury: a lame arm.
3.
weak; inadequate; unsatisfactory; clumsy: a lame excuse.
4.
Slang. out of touch with modern fads or trends; unsophisticated.
&#8211;verb (used with object)
5.
to make lame or defective.
&#8211;noun
6.
Slang. a person who is out of touch with modern fads or trends, esp. one who is unsophisticated.


----------



## LuckyDan

silkyeggsalad said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> An exec known as a friend to our family made the remark one day about my dad. "You know you have a better education than he did." I couldn't believe it, my dad graduated from the University of Illinois with a better GPA than I did, and is successful by any standard you would like to use. The exec explained to me that the atmosphere on campus six years ago when I went to school was more evolved than when my dad had gone to school. So, perhaps that explains the attitude of Zoom-boing.
> 
> _I did learn that words can be impolite or hurt others, such as "retard." It demeans an individual who is *disabled*_*.* And, repeating it just perpetuates a hurtful word in our vocabulary. In many cases people are failing contemporary litmus tests without even knowing it by repeating words like "retard." When it comes down to it, they will probably be labeled racist, and not even understand why. Racists are written off by most educated people as dinosaurs. Electorially, they are less and less significant.
> 
> When Zoom-boing acknowledges that developmental disabilities come close to his life, and he still uses the word "retard," he is advertising his ignorance. He needs to understand the old cliche that if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem. This explains my attitude to tea baggers and many conservative Republicans.
> 
> Just keep them out of the way, so we can build America's future. We voted them out, and they will stay out because their political influence decreases every day as our population shifts to a new demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disabled is so passe. And offensive. You mean phyisically or mentally challenged. Those are the current PC terms.
> 
> Which is a good example of why the PC language thing is self-defeating.
> 
> Years ago, the word _crippled _was used. That became a term of offense. So _handicapped_ came into use, only to be found offensive in turn. Next up was _disabled_, now _challenged._
> 
> The underlying condition has always been the same. Any descriptor will evenutally take on an uncomfortable connotation and a new term will be coined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so lame.
> 
> 
> 
> lame
> 1&#8194; &#8194;/le&#618;m/ Show Spelled [leym] Show IPA adjective,lam·er, lam·est, verb,lamed, lam·ing, noun
> &#8211;adjective
> 1.
> crippled or physically disabled, esp. in the foot or leg so as to limp or walk with difficulty.
> 2.
> impaired or disabled through defect or injury: a lame arm.
> 3.
> weak; inadequate; unsatisfactory; clumsy: a lame excuse.
> 4.
> Slang. out of touch with modern fads or trends; unsophisticated.
> &#8211;verb (used with object)
> 5.
> to make lame or defective.
> &#8211;noun
> 6.
> Slang. a person who is out of touch with modern fads or trends, esp. one who is unsophisticated.
Click to expand...

 
The words don't vanish from the language, they simply become unacceptable. (There's another one. Unacceptable.)

I wonder if lexicographers get pressure to keep certain words out of dictionaries for PC reasons.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stainmaster said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should know better??? Did I call my kid retarded? My God you are so jello-brained. The cartoon was not only retarded, it was moronic. Uh oh, are you offended even more??? Great to live in a country where you can be.
> 
> People speaking their mind without a pc filter pisses you off?
> 
> btw, guessed you missed the hypocrisy of your own words . . . . "The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others." *says the boy who wants to* "*This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.
> 
> Try to be more tolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exec known as a friend to our family made the remark one day about my dad.  "You know you have a better education than he did."  I couldn't believe it, my dad graduated from the University of Illinois with a better GPA than I did, and is successful by any standard you would like to use.  The exec explained to me that the atmosphere on campus six years ago when I went to school was more evolved than when my dad had gone to school.  So, perhaps that explains the attitude of Zoom-boing.
> 
> I did learn that words can be impolite or hurt others, such as "retard."  It demeans an individual who is disabled.  And, repeating it just perpetuates a hurtful word in our vocabulary.  In many cases people are failing contemporary litmus tests without even knowing it by repeating words like "retard."  When it comes down to it, they will probably be labeled racist, and not even understand why.   Racists are written off by most educated people as dinosaurs.  Electorially, they are less and less significant.
> 
> When Zoom-boing acknowledges that developmental disabilities come close to his life, and he still uses the word "retard," he is advertising his ignorance. He needs to understand the old cliche that if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.  This explains my attitude to tea baggers and many conservative Republicans.
> 
> Just keep them out of the way, so we can build America's future.  We voted them out, and they will stay out because their political influence decreases every day as our population shifts to a new demographic.
Click to expand...


You are extremely thinned skinned; I suggest you remedy that.

Did you even bother to read any other part of my previous posts?  Obviously not.

You ramble on about pc yet continue - despite repeated posts/threads on this - to call tea partiers 'teabaggers', knowing full well that the term is offensive.  Oh but it's ok that_ you _do it, cause your excuse is that 'they started it'.  Give me a break.  You're pc when it suits you and full of shit when it doesn't.


----------



## AquaAthena

AquaAthena said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what happened when Rand Paul tried to tell the truth......
> 
> I applaud him.
Click to expand...


----------------------------------------

"It is interesting that those so distraught over Rand Pauls philosophical ramblings have failed to point out the hypocrisy on the part of Progressives. 

"The new left is appalled--appalled!--that Paul might suggest that in a free market society that supports private property rights, a business owner has the right to decide with whom he will or will not do business. However, leftists are remarkably silenteven supportive ofcommunity activists urging their black neighbors to buy black; Jewish and Islamic merchants who only buy from Jewish and Islamic venders; universities with segregated dormitories and graduation ceremonies; racial preferences in college admissions, or racially gerrymandered electoral districts. 

The truth is that Pauls argument has more merit than the mushy multi-culturalism preached on the left. In a free market, private business owners should have the right to do business with whomever they want. Freedom requires that we tolerate boorish, unpleasant, or even racist attitudes and speech."

Joseph C. Phillips : The Error of Rand Paul - Townhall.com


----------



## Sheldon

LuckyDan said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disabled is so passe. And offensive. You mean phyisically or mentally challenged. Those are the current PC terms.
> 
> Which is a good example of why the PC language thing is self-defeating.
> 
> Years ago, the word _crippled _was used. That became a term of offense. So _handicapped_ came into use, only to be found offensive in turn. Next up was _disabled_, now _challenged._
> 
> The underlying condition has always been the same. Any descriptor will evenutally take on an uncomfortable connotation and a new term will be coined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so lame.
> 
> 
> 
> lame
> 1&#8194; &#8194;/le&#618;m/ Show Spelled [leym] Show IPA adjective,lam·er, lam·est, verb,lamed, lam·ing, noun
> adjective
> 1.
> crippled or physically disabled, esp. in the foot or leg so as to limp or walk with difficulty.
> 2.
> impaired or disabled through defect or injury: a lame arm.
> 3.
> weak; inadequate; unsatisfactory; clumsy: a lame excuse.
> 4.
> Slang. out of touch with modern fads or trends; unsophisticated.
> verb (used with object)
> 5.
> to make lame or defective.
> noun
> 6.
> Slang. a person who is out of touch with modern fads or trends, esp. one who is unsophisticated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The words don't vanish from the language, they simply become unacceptable. (There's another one. Unacceptable.)
> 
> I wonder if lexicographers get pressure to keep certain words out of dictionaries for PC reasons.
Click to expand...


I have no idea. It could be a fun Conspiracy Forum thread.

What bothers me about PC is not so much that certain words have changed from descriptors into slurs, and/or slurs into cavalier slang. Language is always changing, maybe not evolving, but definitely changing.

What bothers me more is the race-related EOE segment on application forms and the like. There's an implied intention of equality by watering-down the terms, but there really isn't equality in the terms. If there were, White would be European-American (I've seen Caucasian-American, but then to be equal African-American would have to change to Negro-American; both being based on the anthropological Caucasoid and Negroid. Asia-American would be Mongol-American).

But hyphenating by continents muddies the distinction between race and ethnicity even more; an immigrant from Egypt could be an example: African-American with Arabic ethnicity. That person would have to check the "Other" box. Yeah, real egalitarianism there.

I wish the EOE and race/ethnicity-related questions would just get scrapped wholesale. They're usually not mandatory, but what's the point of having them to begin with? Is it to provide politicians with the data for some really cynical gerrymandering, and for employers to fill an arbitrary quota for tax purposes, or whatever? It seems ridiculous on its face.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Stainmaster said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should know better??? Did I call my kid retarded? My God you are so jello-brained. The cartoon was not only retarded, it was moronic. Uh oh, are you offended even more??? Great to live in a country where you can be.
> 
> People speaking their mind without a pc filter pisses you off?
> 
> btw, guessed you missed the hypocrisy of your own words . . . . "The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others." *says the boy who wants to* "*This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.
> 
> Try to be more tolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exec known as a friend to our family made the remark one day about my dad.  "You know you have a better education than he did."  I couldn't believe it, my dad graduated from the University of Illinois with a better GPA than I did, and is successful by any standard you would like to use.  The exec explained to me that the atmosphere on campus six years ago when I went to school was more evolved than when my dad had gone to school.  So, perhaps that explains the attitude of Zoom-boing.
> 
> I did learn that words can be impolite or hurt others, such as "retard."  It demeans an individual who is disabled.  And, repeating it just perpetuates a hurtful word in our vocabulary.  In many cases people are failing contemporary litmus tests without even knowing it by repeating words like "retard."  When it comes down to it, they will probably be labeled racist, and not even understand why.   Racists are written off by most educated people as dinosaurs.  Electorially, they are less and less significant.
> 
> When Zoom-boing acknowledges that developmental disabilities come close to his life, and he still uses the word "retard," he is advertising his ignorance. He needs to understand the old cliche that if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.  This explains my attitude to tea baggers and many conservative Republicans.
> 
> Just keep them out of the way, so we can build America's future.  We voted them out, and they will stay out because their political influence decreases every day as our population shifts to a new demographic.
Click to expand...


Hey Stained Bastard, you're a retard.

You're also an idiot.

You're also a thin skinned asshat.

Not PC?  So fucking what?


----------



## Stainmaster

ABikerSailor said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.
> 
> Try to be more tolerant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An exec known as a friend to our family made the remark one day about my dad.  "You know you have a better education than he did."  I couldn't believe it, my dad graduated from the University of Illinois with a better GPA than I did, and is successful by any standard you would like to use.  The exec explained to me that the atmosphere on campus six years ago when I went to school was more evolved than when my dad had gone to school.  So, perhaps that explains the attitude of Zoom-boing.
> 
> I did learn that words can be impolite or hurt others, such as "retard."  It demeans an individual who is disabled.  And, repeating it just perpetuates a hurtful word in our vocabulary.  In many cases people are failing contemporary litmus tests without even knowing it by repeating words like "retard."  When it comes down to it, they will probably be labeled racist, and not even understand why.   Racists are written off by most educated people as dinosaurs.  Electorially, they are less and less significant.
> 
> When Zoom-boing acknowledges that developmental disabilities come close to his life, and he still uses the word "retard," he is advertising his ignorance. He needs to understand the old cliche that if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.  This explains my attitude to tea baggers and many conservative Republicans.
> 
> Just keep them out of the way, so we can build America's future.  We voted them out, and they will stay out because their political influence decreases every day as our population shifts to a new demographic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Stained Bastard, you're a retard.
> 
> You're also an idiot.
> 
> You're also a thin skinned asshat.
> 
> Not PC?  So fucking what?
Click to expand...


Thank you for confirming the point I made in *post #174*


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> An exec known as a friend to our family made the remark one day about my dad.  "You know you have a better education than he did."  I couldn't believe it, my dad graduated from the University of Illinois with a better GPA than I did, and is successful by any standard you would like to use.  The exec explained to me that the atmosphere on campus six years ago when I went to school was more evolved than when my dad had gone to school.  So, perhaps that explains the attitude of Zoom-boing.
> 
> I did learn that words can be impolite or hurt others, such as "retard."  It demeans an individual who is disabled.  And, repeating it just perpetuates a hurtful word in our vocabulary.  In many cases people are failing contemporary litmus tests without even knowing it by repeating words like "retard."  When it comes down to it, they will probably be labeled racist, and not even understand why.   Racists are written off by most educated people as dinosaurs.  Electorially, they are less and less significant.
> 
> When Zoom-boing acknowledges that developmental disabilities come close to his life, and he still uses the word "retard," he is advertising his ignorance. He needs to understand the old cliche that if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.  This explains my attitude to tea baggers and many conservative Republicans.
> 
> Just keep them out of the way, so we can build America's future.  We voted them out, and they will stay out because their political influence decreases every day as our population shifts to a new demographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Stained Bastard, you're a retard.
> 
> You're also an idiot.
> 
> You're also a thin skinned asshat.
> 
> Not PC?  So fucking what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for confirming the point I made in *post #174*
Click to expand...


STFU you were owned a few posts back.


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Stained Bastard, you're a retard.
> 
> You're also an idiot.
> 
> You're also a thin skinned asshat.
> 
> Not PC?  So fucking what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for confirming the point I made in *post #174*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU you were owned a few posts back.
Click to expand...


You just don't "get it" Ollie, and I am not going to waste anymore effort trying to bring you into the 21st century.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Stainmaster said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should know better??? Did I call my kid retarded? My God you are so jello-brained. The cartoon was not only retarded, it was moronic. Uh oh, are you offended even more??? Great to live in a country where you can be.
> 
> People speaking their mind without a pc filter pisses you off?
> 
> btw, guessed you missed the hypocrisy of your own words . . . . "The point of political correctness is to be polite, and not offend the feelings of others." *says the boy who wants to* "*This is a concept I would like to shove up your ass with a hot poker."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're assumnig he meant to be offensive. Perhaps to him that is simply an alternative form of persuasion, one to be encouraged and accepted as no better or worse than any other, just...different.
> 
> Try to be more tolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An exec known as a friend to our family made the remark one day about my dad.  "You know you have a better education than he did."  I couldn't believe it, my dad graduated from the University of Illinois with a better GPA than I did, and is successful by any standard you would like to use.  The exec explained to me that the atmosphere on campus six years ago when I went to school was more evolved than when my dad had gone to school.  So, perhaps that explains the attitude of Zoom-boing.
> 
> I did learn that words can be impolite or hurt others, such as "retard."  It demeans an individual who is disabled.  And, repeating it just perpetuates a hurtful word in our vocabulary.  In many cases people are failing contemporary litmus tests without even knowing it by repeating words like "retard."  When it comes down to it, they will probably be labeled racist, and not even understand why.   Racists are written off by most educated people as dinosaurs.  Electorially, they are less and less significant.
> 
> When Zoom-boing acknowledges that developmental disabilities come close to his life, and he still uses the word "retard," he is advertising his ignorance. He needs to understand the old cliche that if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.  This explains my attitude to tea baggers and many conservative Republicans.
> 
> Just keep them out of the way, so we can build America's future.  We voted them out, and they will stay out because their political influence decreases every day as our population shifts to a new demographic.
Click to expand...


Why is it anytime I read anything you write I get the screaming shits and want to throw up?  You're the perfect poster child for what is wrong in this country and what a shit hole it is becoming.  I don't know what you paid for your college education but you didn't get your money's worth.  Somewhere along the line they forgot to teach you common sense.


----------



## Ringel05

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for confirming the point I made in *post #174*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU you were owned a few posts back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't "get it" Ollie, and I am not going to waste anymore effort trying to bring you into the 21st century.
Click to expand...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for confirming the point I made in *post #174*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU you were owned a few posts back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't "get it" Ollie, and I am not going to waste anymore effort trying to bring you into the 21st century.
Click to expand...


LOL you are so funny. why don't you just go on back to Zoom-boing's  post 178 and read it again, and again and again. You fool have been outed and owned.

Me? I can take good care of myself and certainly do not need to "get" anything from you. But I do so enjoy it that I bother you.

What's that? You don't want to back up and read it? that's ok I can post it here.



> You ramble on about pc yet continue - despite repeated posts/threads on this - to call tea partiers 'teabaggers', knowing full well that the term is offensive. Oh but it's ok that you do it, cause your excuse is that 'they started it'. Give me a break. You're pc when it suits you and full of shit when it doesn't.


Zoom-boing


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU you were owned a few posts back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't "get it" Ollie, and I am not going to waste anymore effort trying to bring you into the 21st century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you are so funny. why don't you just go on back to Zoom-boing's  post 178 and read it again, and again and again. You fool have been outed and owned.
> 
> Me? I can take good care of myself and certainly do not need to "get" anything from you. But I do so enjoy it that I bother you.
> 
> What's that? You don't want to back up and read it? that's ok I can post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ramble on about pc yet continue - despite repeated posts/threads on this - to call tea partiers 'teabaggers', knowing full well that the term is offensive. Oh but it's ok that you do it, cause your excuse is that 'they started it'. Give me a break. You're pc when it suits you and full of shit when it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zoom-boing
Click to expand...


I told you I am not going to waste any more effort on you.  But, your last post will be the water-cooler talk at work tomorrow.  Yes, Ollie you have become the "star dinosaur" at USMB.  You have a fan club that finds you a laugh-a-minute.  It is fun to watch you pull things out of context that I have written and mix it up.  It is just sad that American service people and the American Legion must crash with you.  You are the one who logoized yourself.  Fool.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't "get it" Ollie, and I am not going to waste anymore effort trying to bring you into the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are so funny. why don't you just go on back to Zoom-boing's  post 178 and read it again, and again and again. You fool have been outed and owned.
> 
> Me? I can take good care of myself and certainly do not need to "get" anything from you. But I do so enjoy it that I bother you.
> 
> What's that? You don't want to back up and read it? that's ok I can post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ramble on about pc yet continue - despite repeated posts/threads on this - to call tea partiers 'teabaggers', knowing full well that the term is offensive. Oh but it's ok that you do it, cause your excuse is that 'they started it'. Give me a break. You're pc when it suits you and full of shit when it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zoom-boing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you I am not going to waste any more effort on you.  But, your last post will be the water-cooler talk at work tomorrow.  Yes, Ollie you have become the "star dinosaur" at USMB.  You have a fan club that finds you a laugh-a-minute.  It is fun to watch you pull things out of context that I have written and mix it up.  It is just sad that American service people and the American Legion must crash with you.  You are the one who logoized yourself.  Fool.
Click to expand...


Ollie didn't pull anything out of context.  Where do you come up with this shit??  Why don't you answer the question:  why is me calling a cartoon 'retarded' offensive but you calling the tea partiers 'teabaggers' not offensive?  And fuck the 'because they started it' bullshit.  It has been noted repeatedly that the term 'teabagger' is offensive and yet_ you_ consistently use the term.   And who the fuck are you prancing in here wanting to shove something up my ass with a hot poker???  Do you really not see what a complete and total hypocrite you are?  Whaaat a freakin' douche.  Does pc apply only when _you _decide it does?  Only if _you_ find it offensive?  Or is it much simpler than that . . . . do as I say not as I do.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  Go grow some hair on your balls before you come back to play.


----------



## Ringel05

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't "get it" Ollie, and I am not going to waste anymore effort trying to bring you into the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are so funny. why don't you just go on back to Zoom-boing's  post 178 and read it again, and again and again. You fool have been outed and owned.
> 
> Me? I can take good care of myself and certainly do not need to "get" anything from you. But I do so enjoy it that I bother you.
> 
> What's that? You don't want to back up and read it? that's ok I can post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ramble on about pc yet continue - despite repeated posts/threads on this - to call tea partiers 'teabaggers', knowing full well that the term is offensive. Oh but it's ok that you do it, cause your excuse is that 'they started it'. Give me a break. You're pc when it suits you and full of shit when it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zoom-boing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you I am not going to waste any more effort on you.  But, your last post will be the water-cooler talk at work tomorrow.  Yes, Ollie you have become the "star dinosaur" at USMB.  You have a fan club that finds you a laugh-a-minute.  It is fun to watch you pull things out of context that I have written and mix it up.  It is just sad that American service people and the American Legion must crash with you.  You are the one who logoized yourself.  Fool.
Click to expand...


You should talk?!
Your inanity knows no bounds.
What you are proposing is nothing less than intellectual fascism.  You members of what I call the "Secular Fundamentalists" are no different than those extremists on the opposite side in your desire to diminish the rights of all American as laid out in the Bill of Rights.  Marginalizing those that you disagree with is never right, particularly while expecting those on the opposite side to not marginalize you. This is hypocrisy in it's truest form and practiced equally in both camps.  Free speech is protected no matter how much we like or dislike the message and or it's delivery.  Your "high horse" is a fallacy, a lie.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Wow, stainedmattress, there's 2 people who think you are wrong. Good thing we aren't here for a popularity contest.

Again, you make a feeble attempt to brand me as something which I am not. Why don't you simply accept that I am what I say I am. A retired US Army Sergeant First Class who is still as involved with Veterans and Veteran organizations as possible. Does it hurt you to admit that I actually am a patriotic retired Army Sergeant? Good. Glad that my life upsets you. I'll have to start posting more pics of our ceremonies. 






Yes that is me, left of the American Flag.  Now please tell us how evil I am for being proud of this picture.


----------



## Stainmaster

Zoom-boing said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are so funny. why don't you just go on back to Zoom-boing's  post 178 and read it again, and again and again. You fool have been outed and owned.
> 
> Me? I can take good care of myself and certainly do not need to "get" anything from you. But I do so enjoy it that I bother you.
> 
> What's that? You don't want to back up and read it? that's ok I can post it here.
> 
> Zoom-boing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I am not going to waste any more effort on you.  But, your last post will be the water-cooler talk at work tomorrow.  Yes, Ollie you have become the "star dinosaur" at USMB.  You have a fan club that finds you a laugh-a-minute.  It is fun to watch you pull things out of context that I have written and mix it up.  It is just sad that American service people and the American Legion must crash with you.  You are the one who logoized yourself.  Fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ollie didn't pull anything out of context.  Where do you come up with this shit??  Why don't you answer the question:  why is me calling a cartoon 'retarded' offensive but you calling the tea partiers 'teabaggers' not offensive?  And fuck the 'because they started it' bullshit.  It has been noted repeatedly that the term 'teabagger' is offensive and yet_ you_ consistently use the term.   And who the fuck are you prancing in here wanting to shove something up my ass with a hot poker???  Do you really not see what a complete and total hypocrite you are?  Whaaat a freakin' douche.  Does pc apply only when _you _decide it does?  Only if _you_ find it offensive?  Or is it much simpler than that . . . . do as I say not as I do.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  Go grow some hair on your balls before you come back to play.
Click to expand...


I do enjoy responding to a post like this, I offer common sense and logic, and you guys play Rod Serling!  For example, the "you started it," was true, but related to another context.  Ollie did attack one of my posts irrationally the first time I heard from him.  It was on the question of Tea Baggers, which is fine because this is what is called a p-o-l-i-t-i-c-a-l--m-e-s-s-a-g-e--b-o-a-r-d-!




The term "Tea Bagger" is only offensive to the incompetent Tea Baggers who coined the phrase THEMSELVES, and spread it all over the internet.  You made your bed, and you can lie in it.  




Zoom-boing get's thanks from Ollie for defending the use of the word "retard."  Jokes are told in jest using racist terms, and that is ok.  But use the name "Tea Bagger," that YOU came up with and YOU release your VENOM!  And, you show no compassion calling out the word "retard," while putting down the developmentally disabled.  There are no words for this level of low-life because you know better.


----------



## Ringel05

Stainmaster said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I am not going to waste any more effort on you.  But, your last post will be the water-cooler talk at work tomorrow.  Yes, Ollie you have become the "star dinosaur" at USMB.  You have a fan club that finds you a laugh-a-minute.  It is fun to watch you pull things out of context that I have written and mix it up.  It is just sad that American service people and the American Legion must crash with you.  You are the one who logoized yourself.  Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie didn't pull anything out of context.  Where do you come up with this shit??  Why don't you answer the question:  why is me calling a cartoon 'retarded' offensive but you calling the tea partiers 'teabaggers' not offensive?  And fuck the 'because they started it' bullshit.  It has been noted repeatedly that the term 'teabagger' is offensive and yet_ you_ consistently use the term.   And who the fuck are you prancing in here wanting to shove something up my ass with a hot poker???  Do you really not see what a complete and total hypocrite you are?  Whaaat a freakin' douche.  Does pc apply only when _you _decide it does?  Only if _you_ find it offensive?  Or is it much simpler than that . . . . do as I say not as I do.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  Go grow some hair on your balls before you come back to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do enjoy responding to a post like this, I offer common sense and logic, and you guys play Rod Serling!  For example, the "you started it," was true, but related to another context.  Ollie attacked one of my posts irrationally first.  It was on the question of Tea Baggers, which is fine because this is what is called a p-o-l-i-t-i-c-a-l--m-e-s-s-a-g-e--b-o-a-r-d-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term "Tea Bagger" is only offensive to the incompetent Tea Partier/Baggers who coined the phrase THEMSELVES, and spread it all over the internet.  You made your bed, and you can lie in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing get's thanks from Ollie for defending the use of the word "retard."  Jokes are told in jest using racist terms, and that is ok.  But use the name "Tea Bagger," that YOU came up with and YOU release your VENOM.  There are no words for this level of stupidity.
Click to expand...


  Common sense and logic??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Your use of the term Teabagger is a literal attempt at marginalization.  Much worse than your misguided, supposed claim of insensitivity shown by others.  You're too locked in your own paradigm to see the pure hypocrisy of your rantings.  
Nobody can be this stupid.  Well, then again, there is rdean and Chris, truthmatters, curvelight.  Okay, I cede the fact, you could be that stupid.  Christ!  I've met smarter two year olds.


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Wow, stainedmattress, there's 2 people who think you are wrong. Good thing we aren't here for a popularity contest.
> 
> Again, you make a feeble attempt to brand me as something which I am not. Why don't you simply accept that I am what I say I am. A retired US Army Sergeant First Class who is still as involved with Veterans and Veteran organizations as possible. Does it hurt you to admit that I actually am a patriotic retired Army Sergeant? Good. Glad that my life upsets you. I'll have to start posting more pics of our ceremonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is me, left of the American Flag.  Now please tell us how evil I am for being proud of this picture.



Ollie, you have branded yourself, the military, and the American Legion to a lot more people than you might expect.

You think you are patriotic because you salute the symbols of our democracy.  I do too.  When I say you don't "get it."  I am not just using a catch phrase.  You just can not figure out that you are a racist, and it comes across in much of what you say.  Readers will judge for themselves.

I have tried to caution you several times about logoizing yourself with the U. S. military, and the American Legion.  Now you put in the post above with you in uniform carrying the American flag.  So, here is some big news.

You know there are people who do not post in USMB, but observe the threads.  Someone decided to index the posts on Tea Bagging, national security, and open-minded sex attitudes in Google.  It was not me, or my team.  

Yes, Ollie your words in uniform make you appear to be the spokesperson for the organizations whose names you drape yourself in.

Millions of people do Google look ups, and here is your face in uniform vomiting radical right wing politics.  

One day, perhaps today, someone important is going to Google, and your face and words will pop up.  This individual will probably not be very happy to see you running your keyboard appearing to represent the U. S. military or American Legion.  Well, the rest is just payback you gave youself...........

*The American Legion emblem is covered by letters patent, which makes it a federal crime to use it without the express permission of the American Legion. CW*
For the record, my great-grandfather was a WWI vet and an American Legion member in Elyria, Ohio.  
SFCOllie has tarnished the reputation of the U. S. Military and the American Legion with his own personal opinions.
I apologize to the U. S. Military and the American Legion if in any way I have caused you offense.  You have my deepest, sincere respect.​
*End of posting this thread.*


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, stainedmattress, there's 2 people who think you are wrong. Good thing we aren't here for a popularity contest.
> 
> Again, you make a feeble attempt to brand me as something which I am not. Why don't you simply accept that I am what I say I am. A retired US Army Sergeant First Class who is still as involved with Veterans and Veteran organizations as possible. Does it hurt you to admit that I actually am a patriotic retired Army Sergeant? Good. Glad that my life upsets you. I'll have to start posting more pics of our ceremonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is me, left of the American Flag.  Now please tell us how evil I am for being proud of this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you have branded yourself, the military, and the American Legion to a lot more people than you might expect.
> 
> You think you are patriotic because you salute the symbols of our democracy.  I do too.  When I say you don't "get it."  I am not just using a catch phrase.  You just can not figure out that you are a racist, and it comes across in much of what you say.  Readers will judge for themselves.
> 
> I have tried to caution you several times about logoizing yourself with the U. S. military, and the American Legion.  Now you put in the post above with you in uniform carrying the American flag.  So, here is some big news.
> 
> You know there are people who do not post in USMB, but observe the threads.  Someone decided to index the posts on Tea Bagging, national security, and open-minded sex attitudes in Google.  It was not me, or my team.
> 
> Yes, Ollie your words in uniform make you appear to be the spokesperson for the organizations whose names you drape yourself in.
> 
> Millions of people do Google look ups, and here is your face in uniform vomiting radical right wing politics.
> 
> One day, perhaps today, someone important is going to Google, and your face and words will pop up.  This individual will probably not be very happy to see you running your keyboard appearing to represent the U. S. military or American Legion.  Well, the rest is just payback you gave youself...........
> 
> ​For the record, my great-grandfather was a WWI vet and an American Legion member in Elyria, Ohio.
> SFCOllie has tarnished the reputation of the U. S. Military and the American Legion with his own personal opinions.
> I apologize to the U. S. Military and the American Legion if in any way I have caused you offense.  You have my deepest, sincere respect.​
> *End of posting this thread.*
Click to expand...


stainedmattress, 

       After you have grown a pair, and worn the uniform, then and only then does your opinion of me and what I say , do, and believe; count for anything other than to get you more negative rep.

I am a proud retiree, and a Proud member of the American Legion. You see, unlike you, I have earned the right to be a member of the largest Veterans Organization in the USA. Of course that is something that you don't understand. Again, you have never been there.
 You can keep on dissing my service, and making yourself the fool all you want. Most people on this board have the intelligence which you seem to lack.

Do have a wonderful evening. By the way there is a copyright on that emblem. I do believe you have abused it. Please remove it from your post.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stainmaster said:


> The term "Tea Bagger" is only offensive to the incompetent Tea Baggers who coined the phrase THEMSELVES, and spread it all over the internet.  You made your bed, and you can lie in it.



You claim you are above the fray, pc and all so as not to offend, you then acknowledge that the term 'teabagger' is offensive and . . . . you continue to use the offensive term, even though you're pc and all so as not to offend.  And you call the 'teabaggers' incompetent to boot.    You are too hairless to even see your own hypocrisy.  It's the end of your posting in this thread?  Of course it is, you have nothing to say.


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, stainedmattress, there's 2 people who think you are wrong. Good thing we aren't here for a popularity contest.
> 
> Again, you make a feeble attempt to brand me as something which I am not. Why don't you simply accept that I am what I say I am. A retired US Army Sergeant First Class who is still as involved with Veterans and Veteran organizations as possible. Does it hurt you to admit that I actually am a patriotic retired Army Sergeant? Good. Glad that my life upsets you. I'll have to start posting more pics of our ceremonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is me, left of the American Flag.  Now please tell us how evil I am for being proud of this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you have branded yourself, the military, and the American Legion to a lot more people than you might expect.
> 
> You think you are patriotic because you salute the symbols of our democracy.  I do too.  When I say you don't "get it."  I am not just using a catch phrase.  You just can not figure out that you are a racist, and it comes across in much of what you say.  Readers will judge for themselves.
> 
> I have tried to caution you several times about logoizing yourself with the U. S. military, and the American Legion.  Now you put in the post above with you in uniform carrying the American flag.  So, here is some big news.
> 
> You know there are people who do not post in USMB, but observe the threads.  Someone decided to index the posts on Tea Bagging, national security, and open-minded sex attitudes in Google.  It was not me, or my team.
> 
> Yes, Ollie your words in uniform make you appear to be the spokesperson for the organizations whose names you drape yourself in.
> 
> Millions of people do Google look ups, and here is your face in uniform vomiting radical right wing politics.
> 
> One day, perhaps today, someone important is going to Google, and your face and words will pop up.  This individual will probably not be very happy to see you running your keyboard appearing to represent the U. S. military or American Legion.  Well, the rest is just payback you gave youself...........
> 
> ​For the record, my great-grandfather was a WWI vet and an American Legion member in Elyria, Ohio.
> SFCOllie has tarnished the reputation of the U. S. Military and the American Legion with his own personal opinions.
> I apologize to the U. S. Military and the American Legion if in any way I have caused you offense.  You have my deepest, sincere respect.​
> *End of posting this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stainedmattress,
> 
> After you have grown a pair, and worn the uniform, then and only then does your opinion of me and what I say , do, and believe; count for anything other than to get you more negative rep.
> 
> I am a proud retiree, and a Proud member of the American Legion. You see, unlike you, I have earned the right to be a member of the largest Veterans Organization in the USA. Of course that is something that you don't understand. Again, you have never been there.
> You can keep on dissing my service, and making yourself the fool all you want. Most people on this board have the intelligence which you seem to lack.
> 
> Do have a wonderful evening. By the way there is a copyright on that emblem. I do believe you have abused it. Please remove it from your post.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oddball

So much for that "above the fray" thing.


----------



## Ringel05

It's funny.  Ya notice how he choses to respond to only SFC Ollie and Zoom, the only two he seems to think he can intimidate.  He can't honestly respond to me because he knows I'm 100% right about him.   He knows thats an argument he can't win.  Very interesting character.  
Now there is another possibility.  He could have put me on ignore and if such is the case I give my permission to cut and paste my posts (in their entirety and unchanged) on to a message he can read in this thread.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> It's funny.  Ya notice how he choses to respond to only SFC Ollie and Zoom, the only two he seems to think he can intimidate.  He can't honestly respond to me because he knows I'm 100% right about him.   He knows thats an argument he can't win.  Very interesting character.
> Now there is another possibility.  He could have put me on ignore and if such is the case I give my permission to cut and paste my posts (in their entirety and unchanged) on to a message he can read in this thread.



Ok where's my rep.


----------



## Sheldon

So this is what "shitstained" means.


----------



## Stainmaster

Zoom-boing said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term "Tea Bagger" is only offensive to the incompetent Tea Baggers who coined the phrase THEMSELVES, and spread it all over the internet.  You made your bed, and you can lie in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you are above the fray, pc and all so as not to offend, you then acknowledge that the term 'teabagger' is offensive and . . . . you continue to use the offensive term, even though you're pc and all so as not to offend.  And you call the 'teabaggers' incompetent to boot.    You are too hairless to even see your own hypocrisy.  It's the end of your posting in this thread?  Of course it is, you have nothing to say.
Click to expand...


----------



## TruthAboutUSA

Count Dracula said:


> I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.



I've tried - it doesn't work. If you call a spade a spade he gets angry and punches you in the face.


----------



## Stainmaster

Ringel05 said:


> It's funny.  Ya notice how he choses to respond to only SFC Ollie and Zoom, the only two he seems to think he can intimidate.  He can't honestly respond to me because he knows I'm 100% right about him.   He knows thats an argument he can't win.  Very interesting character.
> Now there is another possibility.  He could have put me on ignore and if such is the case I give my permission to cut and paste my posts (in their entirety and unchanged) on to a message he can read in this thread.


----------



## Stainmaster

silkyeggsalad said:


> So this is what "shitstained" means.


----------



## Ringel05

Stainmaster said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny.  Ya notice how he choses to respond to only SFC Ollie and Zoom, the only two he seems to think he can intimidate.  He can't honestly respond to me because he knows I'm 100% right about him.   He knows thats an argument he can't win.  Very interesting character.
> Now there is another possibility.  He could have put me on ignore and if such is the case I give my permission to cut and paste my posts (in their entirety and unchanged) on to a message he can read in this thread.
Click to expand...


Indeed you are the master of projection and hypocrisy.  Truly you're becoming tiresome.  You have no real argument and you know it hence all you can do is play the troll.  Sad, pathetic, hateful creature that you are.


----------



## Sheldon

Ringel05 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny.  Ya notice how he choses to respond to only SFC Ollie and Zoom, the only two he seems to think he can intimidate.  He can't honestly respond to me because he knows I'm 100% right about him.   He knows thats an argument he can't win.  Very interesting character.
> Now there is another possibility.  He could have put me on ignore and if such is the case I give my permission to cut and paste my posts (in their entirety and unchanged) on to a message he can read in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed you are the master of projection and hypocrisy.  Truly you're becoming tiresome.  You have no real argument and you know it hence all you can do is play the troll.  Sad, pathetic, hateful creature that you are.
Click to expand...


I think it's funny that stain's posted about four or five times since the Final Post In This Thread.


----------



## Ringel05

silkyeggsalad said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are the master of projection and hypocrisy.  Truly you're becoming tiresome.  You have no real argument and you know it hence all you can do is play the troll.  Sad, pathetic, hateful creature that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that stain's posted about four or five times since the Final Post In This Thread.
Click to expand...


It's the old 'last word' game, it's an ego defect.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are the master of projection and hypocrisy.  Truly you're becoming tiresome.  You have no real argument and you know it hence all you can do is play the troll.  Sad, pathetic, hateful creature that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that stain's posted about four or five times since the Final Post In This Thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the old 'last word' game, it's an ego defect.
Click to expand...


No it isn't.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that stain's posted about four or five times since the Final Post In This Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the old 'last word' game, it's an ego defect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
Click to expand...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Samson again.


----------



## Zoom-boing

silkyeggsalad said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are the master of projection and hypocrisy.  Truly you're becoming tiresome.  You have no real argument and you know it hence all you can do is play the troll.  Sad, pathetic, hateful creature that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that stain's posted about four or five times since the Final Post In This Thread.
Click to expand...


He's just posting a self-portrait.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stainmaster said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term "Tea Bagger" is only offensive to the incompetent Tea Baggers who coined the phrase THEMSELVES, and spread it all over the internet.  You made your bed, and you can lie in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you are above the fray, pc and all so as not to offend, you then acknowledge that the term 'teabagger' is offensive and . . . . you continue to use the offensive term, even though you're pc and all so as not to offend.  And you call the 'teabaggers' incompetent to boot.    You are too hairless to even see your own hypocrisy.  It's the end of your posting in this thread?  Of course it is, you have nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No words?  Natch.  That's cause they will continue to come back and bite you in the ass, as they have throughout this thread.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainedmattress has nothing, which is why he broke his record. He won't be missed. And who the hell says he intimidates anyone?


----------



## Ringel05

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainedmattress has nothing, which is why he broke his record. He won't be missed. And who the hell says he intimidates anyone?



I said he *thought he could* not that he was effective at it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

My bad.


----------



## ABikerSailor

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainedmattress has nothing, which is why he broke his record. He won't be missed. And who the hell says he intimidates anyone?



Stained Bastard heard there was a circle jerk, and he went to volunteer as pivot man.


----------



## Samson

ABikerSailor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stainedmattress has nothing, which is why he broke his record. He won't be missed. And who the hell says he intimidates anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stained Bastard heard there was a circle jerk, and he went to volunteer as pivot man.
Click to expand...




I like to consider myself relatively worldly, but I haven't a clue why a "circle jerk" would need something called a "pivot man."

Please explain.


----------



## Foxfyre

Count Dracula said:


> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.



Wish I had found this thread earlier.  My current life situation has me playing catchup everywhere it seems, and I simply didn't have time to read the whole thread before wading in.  So if I'm repeating what somebody else has said, please forgive me.

But some here know that I am about as opposed to the PC police as anybody could possibly be.  I am sick to death of  being assigned some kind of racist or sexist or some other -ist implication if we use simple everyday words or imagery to express ourselves.   And I get really sick of perfectly good words being appropriated by this group or that group and changed into something entirely different making it impossible to use such words as they were originally intended.

And I most particularly am offended that I am somehow so fragile as a woman that I am demeaned or diminished by use of male pronouns or am excluded even from my own Bible or hymnbook or textbooks if non-gender based language isn't incorporated everywhere.

And I am exceptionally outraged at people being demonized or their lives or livelihoods ruined because they committed some kind of innocent PC gaffe.

So there!

Harumph!


----------



## Stainmaster

Ringel05 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny.  Ya notice how he choses to respond to only SFC Ollie and Zoom, the only two he seems to think he can intimidate.  He can't honestly respond to me because he knows I'm 100% right about him.   He knows thats an argument he can't win.  Very interesting character.
> Now there is another possibility.  He could have put me on ignore and if such is the case I give my permission to cut and paste my posts (in their entirety and unchanged) on to a message he can read in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed you are the master of projection and hypocrisy.  Truly you're becoming tiresome.  You have no real argument and you know it hence all you can do is play the troll.  Sad, pathetic, hateful creature that you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stainmaster

silkyeggsalad said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are the master of projection and hypocrisy.  Truly you're becoming tiresome.  You have no real argument and you know it hence all you can do is play the troll.  Sad, pathetic, hateful creature that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that stain's posted about four or five times since the Final Post In This Thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stainmaster

Ringel05 said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are the master of projection and hypocrisy.  Truly you're becoming tiresome.  You have no real argument and you know it hence all you can do is play the troll.  Sad, pathetic, hateful creature that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that stain's posted about four or five times since the Final Post In This Thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the old 'last word' game, it's an ego defect.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stainmaster

Zoom-boing said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are the master of projection and hypocrisy.  Truly you're becoming tiresome.  You have no real argument and you know it hence all you can do is play the troll.  Sad, pathetic, hateful creature that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that stain's posted about four or five times since the Final Post In This Thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just posting a self-portrait.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stainmaster

Zoom-boing said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you are above the fray, pc and all so as not to offend, you then acknowledge that the term 'teabagger' is offensive and . . . . you continue to use the offensive term, even though you're pc and all so as not to offend.  And you call the 'teabaggers' incompetent to boot.    You are too hairless to even see your own hypocrisy.  It's the end of your posting in this thread?  Of course it is, you have nothing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No words?  Natch.  That's cause they will continue to come back and bite you in the ass, as they have throughout this thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainedmattress has nothing, which is why he broke his record. He won't be missed. And who the hell says he intimidates anyone?



*The American Legion emblem is covered by letters patent, which makes it a federal crime to use it without the express permission of the American Legion. CW*


----------



## Stainmaster

ABikerSailor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stainedmattress has nothing, which is why he broke his record. He won't be missed. And who the hell says he intimidates anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stained Bastard heard there was a circle jerk, and he went to volunteer as pivot man.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stainmaster said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words?  Natch.  That's cause they will continue to come back and bite you in the ass, as they have throughout this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  You can't even stick to your 'end of posting in this thread' word, let alone your 'pc' word.


----------



## Stainmaster

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that stain's posted about four or five times since the Final Post In This Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the old 'last word' game, it's an ego defect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
Click to expand...


I do not consider myself and intellectual, nor for that matter a leader, but I know a broken record when I hear one.  After a while you just tune it out or turn if off.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stainmaster said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the old 'last word' game, it's an ego defect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not consider myself and intellectual, nor for that matter a leader, but I know a broken record when I hear one.  After a while* you just tune it out or turn if off*.
Click to expand...


We keep trying to . . . . but here you are again, back in the thread you said you were done posting in.


----------



## Stainmaster

Foxfyre said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say political correctness is a very bad practice and it causes more problems than it "fixes".  I believe the best policy is to call a spade a spade.  It's truly defines it.  It is well-understood by all and it cuts to the chase with no implied meanings.  I challenge any of you to honestly say how political correctness has really been a help to the general population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had found this thread earlier.  My current life situation has me playing catchup everywhere it seems, and I simply didn't have time to read the whole thread before wading in.  So if I'm repeating what somebody else has said, please forgive me.
> 
> But some here know that I am about as opposed to the PC police as anybody could possibly be.  I am sick to death of  being assigned some kind of racist or sexist or some other -ist implication if we use simple everyday words or imagery to express ourselves.   And I get really sick of perfectly good words being appropriated by this group or that group and changed into something entirely different making it impossible to use such words as they were originally intended.
> 
> And I most particularly am offended that I am somehow so fragile as a woman that I am demeaned or diminished by use of male pronouns or am excluded even from my own Bible or hymnbook or textbooks if non-gender based language isn't incorporated everywhere.
> 
> And I am exceptionally outraged at people being demonized or their lives or livelihoods ruined because they committed some kind of innocent PC gaffe.
> 
> So there!
> 
> Harumph!
Click to expand...


Interesting take on PC.  Again, I think it is a matter of being polite and considerate.  Like anything it can be taken too far.

While I am done posting for "broken records" that vomit the same garbage in every post.   I did find this television commercial from the 1980s.  The spot aired on *network television* finding it's way into American living rooms. 

I have taken a lot of hits for my shirtless avatar, which I will continue to display.  Check out the way male sexuality was exploited 25 years ago in this advertising campaign. People accepted it, and elevated the product into one of the three best selling soft drinks in the nation.  Mountain Dew was trying to attact customers, not offend them.  After viewing the commercial, read the posts of this "broken record club."  You'll see that my avatar is PC.  You see they are _*waaaaaaay *_out of touch with contemporary attitudes including politics.  They are like having yesterday's newspaper around, what do you do with it?  You get rid of it!

Having the last word in a thread can be a rush, to a point.  Winning an arugument on the facts is the way to debate on a message board.  Cursing and name-calling just make the poster look as ignorant as they are.  Holding a mirror to the "broken record club" is a remarkably good feeling.  But, you get to the point that you are tired of wasting time on the useless.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH9A-XYX3Rw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - VINTAGE 80'S MOUNTAIN DEW COMMERCIAL "GIMME SOME FUN IN THE BLAZIN SUN!"[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor

WTF Stained Bastard you cum soaked pivot boy?  Can't even type?


----------



## Ringel05

Stainmaster said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the old 'last word' game, it's an ego defect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not consider myself and intellectual, nor for that matter a leader, but *I know a broken record when I hear one*.  After a while you just tune it out or turn if off.
Click to expand...


    Then you're obviously not listening to yourself!    

BTW how do you 'hear' what we're typing?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the old 'last word' game, it's an ego defect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not consider myself and intellectual, nor for that matter a leader, but I know a broken record when I hear one.  After a while you just tune it out or turn if off.
Click to expand...


I asked you to remove the American Legion Emblem as you do not have the right to use this copyrighted material in any way shape or fashion, and instead you post it again while claiming to be so PC. What it makes you is a fool and a liar, and shows how much disrespect you have for veterans in general. 

And believe me no one on this forum would ever mistake you for either intelligent or leader material.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stainedmattress has nothing, which is why he broke his record. He won't be missed. And who the hell says he intimidates anyone?
Click to expand...


Remove the American Legion emblem from your thread.

Copyright Guidelines:
*Copyright infringement is illegal. USmessageboard.com will enforce the law*. Never post an article in its entirety. When posting copyrighted material, please use small sections or link to the article. When posting copyrighted material you MUST give credit to the author in your post. You are responsible for including links/credit, regardless of how you originally came across the material.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stainmaster said:


> .  Again, I think it is a matter of being* polite and considerate*.



Once again you claim you're 'pc' yet you continue to call tea partiers 'teabaggers', which you acknowledged was offensive, and also called them incompetent . . . all the while blasting me for calling_ a cartoon_ retarded.   You are

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP8xff2X46A]YouTube - The Platters - The Great Pretender[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Zoom-boing said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> .  Again, I think it is a matter of being* polite and considerate*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you claim you're 'pc' yet you continue to call tea partiers 'teabaggers', which you acknowledged was offensive, and also called them incompetent . . . all the while blasting me for calling a cartoon retarded.   You are
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP8xff2X46A]YouTube - The Platters - The Great Pretender[/ame]
Click to expand...


He has also broken the law with Copyright infringement and has been reported. I did ask him to remove the copyrighted material first.


----------



## Stainmaster

ABikerSailor said:


> WTF Stained Bastard you cum soaked pivot boy?  Can't even type?


----------



## Stainmaster

Ringel05 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not consider myself and intellectual, nor for that matter a leader, but *I know a broken record when I hear one*.  After a while you just tune it out or turn if off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you're obviously not listening to yourself!
> 
> BTW how do you 'hear' what we're typing?
Click to expand...


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not consider myself and intellectual, nor for that matter a leader, but I know a broken record when I hear one.  After a while you just tune it out or turn if off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you to remove the American Legion Emblem as you do not have the right to use this copyrighted material in any way shape or fashion, and instead you post it again while claiming to be so PC. What it makes you is a fool and a liar, and shows how much disrespect you have for veterans in general.
> 
> And believe me no one on this forum would ever mistake you for either intelligent or leader material.
Click to expand...





Open Statement to the members of the American Legion  My family and I have deep respect for the American Legion, as we have ancestry woven into the fabric of your fine organization.  There is a member of this web site who claims to be a Vice-Commander of your organization, and throws that into any petty argument he gets into here at USMB.  

SFCOllie may require hospital care for Alzheimer's or some other illness of the mind.  Out of respect to American Legion I am pulling out of this thread.  I will not be part of anything that tarnishes your reputation.   Someone who values the principles of the Legion needs to get a muzzle on this guy.  He is hurting your long-established reputation of dignity by throwing your name around in his racist political internet chat room posts.

*The American Legion emblem is covered by letters patent, which makes it a federal crime to use it without the express permission of the American Legion. CW*


----------



## SFC Ollie

Use of The American Legion Emblem
The use of the emblem by an individual Legionnaire is limited to the wearing of the official insignia
and to the possession of authorized jewelry or merchandise bearing the insignia.
Posts are confined to using the emblem or reproduction of the emblem on stationery, Post publications,
notices, Posters or placards, or matters of similar character used in the ordinary routine and conduct of
legitimate Post business.
Departments are similarly limited. Any other use of the name The American Legion or the emblem
shall be subject to the approval of the National Adjutant as described earlier in accordance with Resolution
Number 71.
Request for Use of American Legion Name or Emblem on Merchandise
The name and emblem of The American Legion are registered service marks in the U.S. Trademark Office and
are protected by criminal and civil enforcement provisions of federal law (18 U.S.C.S. 705 and 36 U.S.C.SS 44
and 48). By authority of May 1947 Resolution 71, the National Adjutant or his designated representative
(Director, National Emblem Sales), may grant limited permission to use the name and emblem in accordance
with Resolution Number 71, other Resolutions and U.S. Trademark Law.


http://www.ialegion.org/forms/Use_of_AL_Emblem.pdf


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not consider myself and intellectual, nor for that matter a leader, but I know a broken record when I hear one.  After a while you just tune it out or turn if off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to remove the American Legion Emblem as you do not have the right to use this copyrighted material in any way shape or fashion, and instead you post it again while claiming to be so PC. What it makes you is a fool and a liar, and shows how much disrespect you have for veterans in general.
> 
> And believe me no one on this forum would ever mistake you for either intelligent or leader material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open Statement to the members of the American Legion  My family and I have deep respect for the American Legion, as we have ancestry woven into the fabric of your fine organization.  There is a member of this web site who claims to be a Vice-Commander of your organization, and throws that into any petty argument he gets into here at USMB.
> 
> SFCOllie may require hospital care for Alzheimers or some other illness of the mind.  Out of respect to American Legion I am pulling out of this thread, but someone who values the principles of the Legion needs to get a muzzle on this guy.  He is hurting your long-established reputation of dignity by throwing your name around in his radical political internet chat room posts.
Click to expand...


You are breaking the law. I represent me. When I mention the American Legion it is with respect. You are a disrespectful little brat. Unfortunately there are no Mods signed in right now to remove your illegal postings. Please feel free to show where I used the American Legion in any disrespectful way......


----------



## Stainmaster

Hard copy of links and photo information go out to Mark Arneson tomorrow.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Stainmaster said:


> Out of respect to American Legion I am pulling out of this thread.



And when would that be, before or after you admit you're a hypocrite?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Pivot Boy Stained Bastard is looking for attention Zoom.

Apparently, he's upset because all his little friends went on summer vacation without him. 

Gonna be a long 3 months for this idiot.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJNV4FMpGh8[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> Hard copy of links and photo information go out to Mark Arneson tomorrow.



Not smart enough to go to the American Legion National Commander?






Commander Clarence Hill


----------



## SFC Ollie

What's really funny is that Stainedmattress doesn't know the difference between the American Legion and Sons of the American Legion.


----------



## Stainmaster




----------



## SFC Ollie

I do hope that Stainedmattress isn't lying about this, And I do wish he could actually show where I misrepresented the American Legion, or made any political comment that would make anyone believe that I was representing the official stance of the American Legion. Because as far as I know the American Legion does not take a political stance. They do take a stance on issues that affect the Military, Veterans, and the Flag (sometimes).

Now I have stated the American Legions stance on the Flag protection amendment a few times, maybe that is what stainedmattress is upset about? Or maybe he simply is tired of being owned.

By the way, If the National Commander truly has a problem with me, my statements, or my avatar, or pictures, he is intelligent enough to call me. Yes he would be able to get my name and number very easily.


----------



## Foxfyre

I don't think you have anything to worry about Ollie.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Foxfyre said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about Ollie.



No I don't think so. I find it funny. This kid has so much to learn. I believe he claims to have mailed copies of my posts....LOL

Who uses snail mail? We'll see soon enough what claims he makes. 

I wonder why the 2 Mods I notified of his copyright infringements haven't done anything?


----------



## Stainmaster




----------



## SFC Ollie

Did I not attempt to warn this child?  But no, he had to get his hand slapped instead. I suppose he likes it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom-boing said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of respect to American Legion I am pulling out of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when would that be, before or after you admit you're a hypocrite?
Click to expand...


Hmmm.  And he's still here.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Foxfyre said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of respect to American Legion I am pulling out of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when would that be, before or after you admit you're a hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  And he's still here.
Click to expand...


Like a bad penny.


----------



## Zoom-boing

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when would that be, before or after you admit you're a hypocrite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  And he's still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a bad penny.
Click to expand...


Check out my sig . . . .


----------



## SFC Ollie

The child is PM'ing me now, almost sounds like a threat. I can't post it unfortunately. But, trust me,  this child has gone off the deep end.

No doubt he needs a


----------



## Foxfyre

SFC Ollie said:


> The child is PM'ing me now, almost sounds like a threat. I can't post it unfortunately. But, trust me,  this child has gone off the deep end.
> 
> No doubt he needs a



You sure as heck can report an overt or implied threat to the mods though and they will take care of it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child is PM'ing me now, almost sounds like a threat. I can't post it unfortunately. But, trust me,  this child has gone off the deep end.
> 
> No doubt he needs a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as heck can report an overt or implied threat to the mods though and they will take care of it.
Click to expand...


I should have mentioned, I forwarded the PM to Gunny. Should send it to CW too.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Political Correctness gone mad*

05 May, 2012 Reuters / Suzanne Plunkett

RT reports on the latest examples of political correctness gone wild in the U.S. Cases, that could be on their way to making the country of the free - the United States of Im sorry.

*From media pundits and giggle fests, to advertisers trying to spice up an old concept like Oreos and milk, to sports managers praising Fidel Castro, to even political comedians mixing religion and female body parts  saying anything in public, even when obviously joking, has become a minefield.

You say something of color, you tweet something of color, suddenly you have 15 people criticizing you in an attempt to take you down a notch, said Raw Story Executive Editor Meghan Carpentier.

This has been pushing an increasing number of people into endless apologies.

Anderson Cooper should not have had to give a public apology for giggling at the word 'pussy willow.'. I think thats adorable! Thats just a10-year-old boy in him emerging and scampering about in short pants, said author and political comedian Sara Benincasa. 

Its really absurd. People get more angry about a word like pussy willow, than they do about, say, a drone strike that kills thirty innocent people in Afghanistan," said author and editorial columnist Ted Rall. 

Meaningless political correctness has given rise to meaningless rituals of remorse.

Its like going to church and going through all the motions, but not really believing in God, said Benincasa. 

In an overly litigious culture, cries of discrimination are often simply an excuse to sue. 

There was a lawyer who sued all of the bars here in New York who had Ladies Nights, because that was gender discrimination  so its become this parody of politeness and parody of equity, where people are in fact just going overboard, said Meghan Carpentier. 

Read More:
Political Correctness gone mad &mdash; RT


----------



## Ringel05

Does your healthcare benefits include psychiatric care?  Just wondering.


----------

